# سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......



## xxxl (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اجد الكثير من المسيحيين يهاجمون الطلاق في الاسلام.........لذلك انا اسال عن الطلاق في المسيحية واسبابه وكيفيته وما حال المطلق والمطلقة ويجب ان تكون الاجابة علي كل جزئية من الكتاب المقدس..........


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

الطلاق ممنوع في المسيحية الا لعلة الزنى:

متى 5 : 32



> واما انا فاقول لكم ان من طلّق امرأته الا لعلّة الزنى يجعلها تزني
> . ومن يتزوج مطلّقة فانه يزني


 
متى 9 : 19



> واقول لكم ان من طلّق امرأته الا بسبب الزنى وتزوج باخرى يزني .
> والذي يتزوج بمطلّقة يزني .


 
بالمناسبة, هناك العديد من المواضيع التي تناقش الطلاق و الزواجفي المسيحي, فيستحسن منك ان تقرأها اولا, قبل ان تبدأ بأعداة و تكرار أسئلة اجبناها مسبقا
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Michael (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

مثال عن المطلقة وتاكيد لما قالة استاذى لما هو موجود بالعهد الجديد:

Jer 3:1  [يسألون: إذا طلق رجل امرأته فانطلقت من عنده وصارت لرجل آخر فهل يرجع إليها بعد؟ - ألا تتنجس تلك الأرض نجاسة؟ أما أنت فقد زنيت بأصحاب كثيرين! لكن ارجعي إلي يقول الرب.


----------



## Kiril (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

حسب المجمع (وقت البابا كيرلس السادس):
لا طلاق الا لعلة الزني او تغيير الدين 
في حالة الزني الزاني لا يحل له الزواج مرة اخري

التطليق (ابطال الزواج):
مرض وراثي \ مرض نفسي خطير \ مرض جسدي خطير \ سبق الزواج (في حالات غير المؤمنين الذين لا يخافون ربنا) \ جمع اكثر من زوجة...............


----------



## end (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

هل توجد طريقة لتفضيل دوام الزواج على امكانية الطلاق؟


----------



## fredyyy (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

*end *

*هل توجد طريقة لتفضيل دوام الزواج على امكانية الطلاق؟ *

*شكراً عزيزي end *

*لأني أري في هذا السؤال إجابة لتثبيت حالة ... وهي (عدم الطلاق)*

*الرجـوع الى الله بالتـوبـة والطـاعه لوصايـاه*

*ونوال الحياة الجديدة لرؤية يد الرب تبارك *

*عدم التحلي بالأنانية التي تُدمـر الحيـاة*

*تفضيل الآخر عن نفسي فتعُم المحبة*

*عدم إتاحة الفرصة لتدخل الآخرين*

*الإستقلال الإجتمـاعي والمـادي*

*إعتبار الزوجين شخص واحد*

[q-bible]
*تك 2:24 *
*لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونان جسدا واحدا.*
*مت 19:5 *
*وقال.من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.*[/q-bible]


----------



## xxxl (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

طيب اذا تزوج احد المسيحيين بواحدة ثم اكتشف ان بها مرضا نفسيا او انها عاقر او انها طلقت من قبل وما الي ذلك من الاسباب التي تؤدي الي الطلاق عندكم ...فماذا يفعل الزوج هل يجوز له ان يطلقها ويتزوج بغيرها؟؟؟ ارجو ان تكون الاجابة من الكتاب المقدس....


----------



## Michael (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*



xxxl قال:


> طيب اذا تزوج احد المسيحيين بواحدة ثم اكتشف ان بها مرضا نفسيا او انها عاقر او انها طلقت من قبل *وما الي ذلك من الاسباب التي تؤدي الي الطلاق* *عندكم* ...فماذا يفعل الزوج هل يجوز له ان يطلقها ويتزوج بغيرها؟؟؟ ارجو ان تكون الاجابة من الكتاب المقدس....


 

نكرر لا يوجد سبب يدعوا الى الطلاق الا ما تم ذكرة من قبل ومن قبل الاخ My Rock

ترغب باجابات من الكتاب المقدس اعطيناك 

ترغب بطرح سؤال اذن اطرحة بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Kiril (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

اكتشف ان بها مرضا نفسيا او انها عاقر او انها طلقت من قبل

أصبحت الكنيسة تطالب بشهادات صحية لتتمم الزواج حتي يكون كل شخص (علي نور) بالاخر
العقر ليس سبب للطلاق عموما
مرض نفسي لو خطير الكنيسة تلغي الزواج
طلقت... لو كان الطلاق لزناها تمنع من الزواج اساسا
لو كان الطلاق السابق لزنا الزوج فلا مانع ان تتزوج مرة اخي


----------



## end (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

راي مميز

شكرا فريدي


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*



xxxl قال:


> طيب اذا تزوج احد المسيحيين بواحدة ثم اكتشف ان بها مرضا نفسيا او انها عاقر او انها طلقت من قبل وما الي ذلك من الاسباب التي تؤدي الي الطلاق عندكم ...فماذا يفعل الزوج هل يجوز له ان يطلقها ويتزوج بغيرها؟؟؟ ارجو ان تكون الاجابة من الكتاب المقدس....


 
هي طماطم يشتريها و بعدين يكتشف عيوبها؟
الخطبة معمولة لأي حساب؟ الا تعلم ابسط الأشياء في الزواج و انت تتكلم في الطلاق؟
ام انك ببغاء كغيرك؟

الأمراض النفسية من السهولة معرفتها, و الزوج لا يأخذ بنت من الشارع و يتزوجها في نفس الليلة, بل هناك خطوبة و معرفة اهل و تقارب لايمكن فيها اخفاء امراض نفسية

اما اذا كانت متزوجة قبلا و مطلقة لعلة ما, فلا احد يستطيع اخفاء ذلك
فمثلا قانونيا تستطيع ان تعرف ذلك من الجهات الحكومية او من خلال اهل البنت او جيرانهم

يعني الحالتين التي وصفتهما هي يا افلام هندية يا افلام خيال علمي!


----------



## إسلاميه (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

واقول لكم ان من طلّق امرأته الا بسبب الزنى وتزوج باخرى يزني .
والذي يتزوج بمطلّقة يزني . ​
*اللي يتزوج من مطلقه يزني !!!!؟

يعني المطلقه ماتتزوج خلاص بعد طلاقها ولا شنو !!؟

أتمنى التوضيح لأني يمكن فهمت غلط !!! ​*


----------



## Kiril (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

المطلقة بسبب الزني (بسبب زناها هي)


----------



## fredyyy (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

*اللي يتزوج من مطلقه يزني !!!!؟*
*يعني المطلقه ماتتزوج خلاص بعد طلاقها ولا شنو !!؟*
*أتمنى التوضيح لأني يمكن فهمت غلط !!! *


*ليس للمطلقة أن تتزوج مرة أخرى (لأن رجُلها حي)*

*وزواجها من أي رجل آخر يجعلهما الإثنين زناه*


*الأرملة فقط لها الحق في الزواج (لأن رجُلها قد مات)*


----------



## Kiril (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

اعتقد ان اللي اتطلقت بسبب زنا الزوج ممكن تتزوج تاني


----------



## fredyyy (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

*kiro_shohdy *
*اعتقد ان اللي اتطلقت بسبب زنا الزوج ممكن تتزوج تاني *

*لا يوجد في الكتاب ما يُفيد (Remarriage)*

*لكن المقصود من عدم سهولة عملية الطلاق *

*عدم الطلاق ثم الزواج ثم الطلاق ثم الزواج *

*فنُشابه الحيوانات في شهوتها *

*فالزواج في المسيحية هو رباط إلهي مقدس *

*مت 19:6 *
*اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد.فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان*.


----------



## fredyyy (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

*لماذا تطلبي أن ننسى المسيحية

ولم تستطيعي أنتِ أن تنسي عقيدتك بل بدأتي الرجوع اليها في السطر الثامن

ممكم أنسى أني متزوج 

لكن لا يمكن أنسى أني مسيحي

فالمسيحية تجعلني 

مُحب ... مُسالم ... ودود ... متزن في رغباتي ... خدوم ... أكره الشر ... ُأرضي الله

تخيلي واحد مسيحي بدون هذة الصفات السبعة (ماذا يكون شكله)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
قد تندهشي لأني قلت (ممكم أنسى أني متزوج) شئ غريب !!

لكن إندماج المؤمن المسيحي في الإهتمامات الروحية 

يجعله كفء أن ينسى حتى نفسه بمعنى :

في البيت أنا مشغول بتدبير كُتب مقدسة للذين ليس لهم

زوجتي منهمكة في إعداد ملابس للفقراء وتتصل لترتيب زيارة مريضة

إبنتي مشغولة في كتابة مسابقة للشبات في الكنيسة 

وإبني يُعد موضوع لمجلة الحائط ....... طبعاً هذة أمثلة ليس الكل

والكل في نهاية اليوم يشارك الآخر بما حققه 

جو من العمل الروحي المُكثف يُشغل الذهن طوال الوقت 

فالكل يجري في السباق ويُريد مساعدة الآخر

النتيجة الحتمية تعاون كامل ومحبة بلا حدود (لا مكان للمشاكل)

لا طلاق ولا تناحر ولا كراهية ولا أنانية ولا غِيرة ولا شِجار ... بل سلام

(أقولك على سر ... لأني أتهم بأمور الله ... الله يهتم حتي بملابسي)

ملابسي يُحضرها لي الله الى المنزل ... ولا غرابة ... أفضل مما أطلب

مسيحنا حلو ويتحب يعتني بنا ..... مكتوب :

لوقا : 12
 6  أليست خمسة عصافير تباع بفلسين.وواحد منها ليس منسيا امام الله. 7  بل شعور رؤوسكم ايضا جميعها محصاة.فلا تخافوا انتم افضل من عصافير كثيرة.






*


----------



## fredyyy (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

*متى :19*
*3 وجاء اليه الفريسيون ليجربوه قائلين له هل يحل للرجل ان يطلّق امرأته لكل سبب.*
*4 فاجاب وقال لهم أما قرأتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وانثى*
*5 وقال.من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.*

*الله لم يأمر بالزواج *

*لكنه أوضح العلاقة بين الزوجين (فهم جسداً واحداً) *

*ذكراً واحداً لأنثى واحدة*

*في إتحاد كامل نفسيا وعاطفياً وجسدياً*

*فكل طرف يحتاج الى الآخر نفسياً*

*ولأنهما واحد نفسياً يتشاركا عاطفياً*

*ولأنهما واحد نفسياً وعاطفياً في إتحاد كامل وتواصل حقيقي من صُنع الله*

*يتحدا جسدياً للإنجاب والإكثار من هذة العيِّنة الرائعة المقدسة*

*لتزداد الأفواه التي ُتسبح الله *

*مت 21:16 *
*وقالوا له أتسمع ما يقول هؤلاء.فقال لهم يسوع نعم.أما قرأتم قط من افواه الاطفال والرضّع هيأت تسبيحا.*

*وعندما تكون الأهداف والرغبات مقدسة تكون النتائج مقدسة (والعكس صحيح)*

*فالنتيجة الحتمية *

*++++ لا طلاق بين القديسين ++++*

*فالإتحاد بين طرفين من صُنع الله يثبت الى الأبد*


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

*شكرا للموضوع واجابة الجميع​*


----------



## Twin (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*كل المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع وكل المشاركات المخالفة تم حذفها*

*وللسائل هل هناك أي أسئلة تخص الطلاق بالمسيحية بعقلك*
*فأنا أري أن الأخوة أجابوك وكفوا*
*فهل من جديد بخصوص الموضوع*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## xxxl (23 سبتمبر 2007)

وانا اتسال لماذا حذف رد كيرو الذي يعترف فيه بعدم وجود نص في الكتاب المقدس في الرد علي احد اسئلتي ثم بعد ذلك حذف ردي الذي اشجعه فيه علي صراحته.........

قل لي ياتوين


----------



## xxxl (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

وانت بصحة وعافية ياتوين وشكرا علي توقيعك


----------



## Twin (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ xxxl*



xxxl قال:


> وانا اتسال لماذا حذف رد كيرو الذي يعترف فيه بعدم وجود نص في الكتاب المقدس في الرد علي احد اسئلتي ثم بعد ذلك حذف ردي الذي اشجعه فيه علي صراحته.........


 
*أعتقد حينما يجذم أحد علي شئ*
*فهذا رأيه الشخصي وأنطباعه وما يؤمن به*
*ولكن لكل شئ يخص العقيدة له أصول ومرجعية *
*وما قاله الأخ كيروا لا يعد شجاعة عقائدية*
*أنما هو رأي شخصي فقط أو مجرد أجتهاد منه*

*عامة تفضل أسأل سؤالك مادام بخصوص الطلاق وأنا معك*
*وأذا كان غير ذلك فتفضل أفتح موضوع جديد*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ xxxl*



xxxl قال:


> وانت بصحة وعافية ياتوين وشكرا علي توقيعك


*كل عام وأنت بخير*
*رمضان كريم*

*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## xxxl (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

شكرا مرة اخري .....وانا ارجو والله ان يكون الحوار دائما بيننا جميعا هدف وبناء لان الهدف واحد ان شاء الله وهو الوصول معا الي الحق..... وانتظر اسئلتي بخصوص الموضوع قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## G E O R G E (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

انا بتفق مع ماى روك هو دة الصح وبعدين ربنا هو الى بيجمع وبيبارك العلأاقة دى فالى جمعة ربنا لأيفرقة انسان


----------



## xxxl (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

لكن عزيزي جورج الطلاق ممكن الحدوث وكم سمعنا عن كثير من حالات الطلاق


----------



## إسلاميه (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سؤالي هو :::

إذا تزوج شخص مسيحي وبعد الزواج لم يتفقا  هو وزوجته يعني مشاكلهم واايد صارت وأشوفها وايد بالعائلات المسيحيه صراحه .. ماذا يفعلون !!؟

هل يتطلقون !!؟

أم 

يستمرون وهذا نصيبهم !!؟

ولا شنو بالضبط ..

لأني صراحه ألاحظ طلاقات وايده بالمسيحيه عكس الإسلام .. أشوفها بالحياة اللي أعيشها فلاتقولون جيبي دليل .. لأن شي اشوفها بحياتي ..

أتمنى الإجابه .. بالدليل ..

وشكراآ*​


----------



## xxxl (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

عزيزتي اسلامية هذا السؤال وجهته من قبل ونحن ننتظر الاجابة من الكتاب المقدس.........
وانا اضيف سؤالا : هل اذا تزوج الرجل بواحدة ثم اكتشف انها كانت متزوجة من قبل او انها عاقر لا تلد فماذا يفعل ايكمل ام يطلق ام ......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو الاجابة بدليل


----------



## Michael (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

يارب ارحم

الى متى ستفكرون بالارضيات وتهملون السماويات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كثير كانو عقراء وكبار السن والله تدخل وانجب لهم اطفال



> Luk 1:5  كان في أيام هيرودس ملك اليهودية كاهن اسمه زكريا من فرقة أبيا وامرأته من بنات هارون واسمها أليصابات.
> Luk 1:6  وكانا كلاهما بارين أمام الله سالكين في جميع وصايا الرب وأحكامه بلا لوم.
> Luk 1:7  *ولم يكن لهما ولد إذ كانت أليصابات عاقرا. وكانا كلاهما متقدمين في أيامهما*.
> Luk 1:8  فبينما هو يكهن في نوبة فرقته أمام الله
> ...


 
اى تلاكيك اخرى يا اعزائنا المتكلمين؟؟

واليك تلك الايات التى لا يمكن ان يقف امامها شىء

Mat 19:26  فنظر إليهم يسوع وقال: «هذا *عند الناس غير مستطاع ولكن عند الله كل شيء مستطاع*».

Luk 18:27  فقال: «*غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله*».

Mar 10:27  فنظر إليهم يسوع وقال: «*عند الناس غير مستطاع ولكن ليس عند الله لأن كل شيء مستطاع عند الله*».
Mar 9:23  فقال له يسوع: «إن كنت تستطيع أن تؤمن ف*كل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن*».


سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fredyyy (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

*إذا تزوج شخص مسيحي وبعد الزواج لم يتفقا هو وزوجته يعني مشاكلهم واايد صارت وأشوفها وايد بالعائلات المسيحيه صراحه .. ماذا يفعلون !!؟هل يتطلقون ؟*

*إذا كانت المشاكل اساس الطلاق ... فلن يبقى بيت على حاله

أقولها وبكل صراحة ... الذي يُحب الطلاق ... لا يستحق الزواج

المشاكل ليس علاجها الطلاق ... بل توبة حقيقية وصوم وصلاه لله

الذي يُحب الطلاق ... ليس جديراً بأن يكون رجلاً ... الطلاق هروب من الواقع

+++ لن يستطيع أحد أن يقول لكي الطلاق حلال لن لن لن لن ولن يحدث +++ *


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*



إسلاميه قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> سؤالي هو :::
> 
> ...



*جواب هو توضيح بسيط
الطلاق تلجئون لهُ اذا الرجل الزوج والمرأة الزوجة
اتفقا على ذلك لانو بتحصل حالات ضرب 
حلالت كثيرة بالعلاقة الزوجية يعني مثلاً
اذا تزوجت رجل ما يشرب خمرة ولا يدخن
ولا يزنى على زوجتة  بس اسلوبه قذر معاها يعاملها  بقذارة
شنو الفرق بين الزاني وهذا الي اسلوبة قذر اشوفهم نفس الشكل*

*تعليق اخر عليكي 
طيب يعني انتي تعتقدين اكو طلاقات عندنا هواية
شوفي حالكم يا اختي انتم الطلاق يمكم بفلس
لو يروح يتزوج عرفي لو يم المحامي لو زواج المتعة وزواج
غيرة وغيرة  احنا حتى لو تواجد الطلاق يمنا حاليا
ما يوصل كدكم يا مسلمين ما شاء الله عليكم
محطمين الرقم القياسي انتم

وسلامي لكم*


----------



## fredyyy (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

*xxxl
هل اذا تزوج الرجل بواحدة ثم اكتشف انها كانت متزوجة من قبل*

*
يُحاكم موثق العقد ويودع السجن الموثق والمرأة معاً (حكم مدني)

ويُعتبر الزواج باطل وليس من حقهما الزواج مرة أخرى
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* او انها عاقر لا تلد فماذا يفعل ايكمل ام يطلق *

*
يمارسا حياة قوة الإيمان بالله العاطي كما إبراهيم

أعرف زوجان لم ينجبا, وعملا كل ما ينبغي عمله من فحوصلت وعلاج

خلال سنين عديدة وبعد أن تركا الامر لله أنجبا توأم

ما أعظم إلهنا

 مز 40:1 
 .....انتظارا انتظرت الرب فمال اليّ وسمع صراخي

 اش 60:22 
الصغير يصير الفا والحقير امة قوية.انا الرب في وقته اسرع به*


----------



## noshnosh98 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

رد علي الطلاق في المسيحية:
عزيزي  لا يوجد طلاق في المسيحية الا  لعلة الزني و قد سبقني الأخوة الأحباء   في ذكر النص الكتابي ...  لماذا ؟؟ لأن ما يجمعة الله لا يفرقة أنسان و يصير الزوج و الزوجة جسدا واحدا  أي لهما نفس الأحساس و يفرح أحدهما لفرح الآخر و يحزن لحزن الآخر و هكذا .... و الزوج لن يكتشف شيئا في الزوجة لا يعرفةقبل الزواج لسببين الأول : أن الكنيسة تشترط عمل كشف طبي شامل و تحليلات شاملة لكل منهما لكي يكون كل منهما علي بينة من أمره ... الثاني : ان فرصة التعارف متاحة في فترة الخطوبة تحت أشراف أسرة العروسين
و ليس ثلاث جلسات تكشف فيها العروس عن وجهها فقط كما يحدث مع اخوتنا المسلمين . أرجو أن أكون قد 
وضحت شيئا للأجابة علي سؤالك.


----------



## noshnosh98 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

رد علي الطلاق في المسيحية
أتابع و أقول اذا كل المسيحيين أتطلقوا  ماذا يضرك أو ينفعك الا اذا اردت أن تتحول الي المسيحية و تريد أن تعرف القوانين المطبقةفي حالة الطلاق و الزواج  فأقول لك أن هناك مواضيع كثيرة    يجب فهمها أولا    أما موضوع الطلاق و الزواج فهو ليس أساس المسيحية  ولا المواضيع المتعلقة بالزواج مثل كيفية ال........
هذا كله كلام ليس من المسيحية في شئ    لقد جاء المسيح ليكون لنا  حياة  كيف نحيا كمسيحين ؟؟؟


----------



## xxxl (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

اذا فريدي هل يستطيع الزوج الزواج مرة اخري؟؟؟؟


----------



## xxxl (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

شكرا لك نوش علي ردك ولكن موضوع الكشف الطبي والتحليلات لم تكن موجودة من قبل


----------



## xxxl (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

انا لا اسال سؤال في العقيدة نوش انما سؤالي في الطلاق اذ انه شئ موجود في الحياة وانما جاء الدين ليعلمنا امور ديننا ودنيانا....


----------



## fredyyy (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

*xxxl
اذا فريدي هل يستطيع الزوج الزواج مرة اخري ؟*


*لا للزواج مرة أخرى  .... طالما الطرف الآخر حي (على قيد الحياة)

وهذا ما كتبته بالانجليزية (Remarriage)*


----------



## xxxl (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

طيب وما ذنب الرجل؟؟؟؟


----------



## Kiril (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

زي ما جاوبت 
الزواج مرة اخري اذا كان الطرف الاخر هو الزاني
"مجمع تحت اشراف البابا كيرلس السادس"

***لم يكن سابقا عند المسيحيين قضية الخلفة مهمة اوي...ابراهيم كان باق علي سارة
و دخل علي الجارية من كلامها هي و لكن الا تري ان هاجر اصبحت مظلومة و كلنا عارفين القصة


----------



## fredyyy (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

*الرجل أو المرأة الغير أمين أو الغير مُخلص يُقِع نفسه في المشاكل وبعدها يصرخ 

من ينقذني 

كثيراً ما تكون الأهداف للزواج غير مقدسة أو للنفع والمصلحة أو حباً في الغنى 

أو لمستوى إجتماعي أفضل أو للشهوة أو للغيرة من شخص أخر أو لمجرد الزواج

لا نجاح لمثل هذا الزواج 

نقطة البداية (والتي يتجاهلها اصحاب المشاكل) من محضر الله وطلب مشيئته

ماذا قال عبد إبراهيم

 تك 24:12  
وقال ايها الرب اله سيدي ابراهيم يسّر لي اليوم واصنع لطفا الى سيدي ابراهيم.*


----------



## fredyyy (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

*للرد على كل الإفتراضات في مُخيلة الشخص الغير مسيحي*​ 
*غل 5:17 *
*لان الجسد يشتهي ضد الروح والروح ضد الجسد.وهذان يقاوم احدهما الآخر حتى تفعلون ما لا تريدون.*​

*داخل الانسان المؤمن طبيعة الله القدوس التي تساعدة على عدم فعل الشر*​ 
*ففي قلبة خوف الله .... وليس خوف من الله *​ 
*1يو 4:18 *
*لا خوف في المحبة بل المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف الى خارج*​ 
*لا يميل المؤمن للشهوات ... لأن قلبة تطهر من النجاسة بسُكنى الروح القدس*​ 
*ليس كل من دُعي مسيحي فهو مؤمن*​ 
*لن ُنعاقب أعمال الناس ... لكن ُنعلن عن حياة القداسة (فيترك الشرير طريقة)*​ 
*لا يحل المؤمن مشاكله عن طريق النجاسة*​ 
*ضرب الزوجة في المسيحية الحقيقية أمر عير وارد*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​ 
*ويكتشف مع العشره ان هناك مشاكل لايمكن احتمالها *​

*المسيح قادر أن يحل جميع المشاكل (وليس الحل في الطلاق كما تظن)*​ 
*أنك لم تختبر قوة وفاعلية وجود المسيح في الحياة لذلك ُتوجِد حلول من عندك*​ 
*الشريعة الحقيقية مكتوبة في قلوب المؤمنين فيسلكون حسب قانون الله في داخلهم*​ 
*وليس بالإجبار عليها ... والمؤمن يُفتش بإجتهاد عن ما يُرضي الله *​ 
*+++ والشهوة ليست هدف أهداف حياته +++*​​​


----------



## انت الفادي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

الاخوة الاحبة
في المسيحية لا يحل الطلاق الا لعلة الزنا.
فالذي يزني يسمي مطلق.
فلو قلت هذه المرأة مطلقة يعني انها هي التي زنت...و ليس لها حق في الزواج اما الرجل الذي كان زوجها فيقدر ان يتزوج مرة اخري بأعتبار انه لم يكن متزوجا اصلا.
اما لو قلنا علي الرجل مطلق اذن فهذا يعني انه هو الذي قام بفعل الزنا و يطلق و لا يحق له الزواج مرة اخري.. اما المرأة التي كانت زوجته فهي تقدر ان تتزوج مرة اخري بأعتبار انها لم تكن متزوجة.

و علي نفس الطريقة بالنسبة لتارك الدين المتزوج او التاركة...
اذا كان رجل مسيحي متزوج بمسيحية و ترك المسيحية فبالتالي هو ليس مسيحي بعد و يعتبر عقد الزواج باطل من اساسه.. و بالتالي تقدر زوجته من ان تتزوج بمسيحي اخر.. اما هو فلا يقدر ان يتزوج لانه يعامل معاملة الزاني.
اما لو عاد الي المسيحية فهو ايضا لا يقدر ان يتزوج لانه ايضا سيعامل معاملة الزاني المطلق و يبقي بدون زواج.
و نفس الحال علي المرأة.

ثم نأتي لمشكلة انها عاقر او انه عاقر لا ينجب.... قد يكون للرجل رغبة في الاطفال و لكن زوجته عاقر.. فالاسلام ينظر الي موضوع من جهة واحدة... فهو يتناسي بذلك رغبة الام العاقر نفسها...
اليس هي ايضا لها رغبة في الاطفال؟؟؟ فكيف ستحل مشكلتها؟؟ 
فهنا نجد ان المسيحية.. لا تجعل العقر كنوع او كسبب من اسباب الطلاق .. لان كما هو الزوج راغب في الاطفال كما المرأة ايضا ترغب في الاطفال بغض النظر في من هو العاقر من الطرفين.. اذن لهم اما ان يقبلو امر الله ينتظروا رحمته في هذا الموضوع او يمكنهم تبني طفل.. فبهذه الطريقة عملو عمل صالح و ادخلو البهجة الي انفسهم.

ثم نأتي الي نقطة الخلافات الزوجية الاخري كعدم اتفاقهم او ما شابه من هذه المشاكل..
فهذا ايضا من احد نعم المسيحية علي البشر ... لانه علي الطرفين و بدون مساعدة خارجية ان يحلو مشاكلهم  و لا يهربوا الي الطلاق كما هو في ديانات اخري.. فمن منا اذا واجهته مشكلة في حياته يهرب منها الا الضعيف؟؟؟
لو اعطي الله الناس تصريحا بالطلاق في مثل هذه الامور.. لكان كل الناس تهرب من مشاكلها و لكان العالم كله اصبح ضعيف الشخصية هرابا من المشاكل.
اذا واجهتني مشكلة في العمل اجد نفسي مجبرا علي حلها .. و لا الجاء الي ترك العمل... لو واجهتني مشاكل مالية لا الجاء الي السرقة او الانتحار من اجل هذه المشكلة بل اجتهد و اعمل اكثر حتي ااخرج من هذه الازمة..
و هكذا هو الحال في المشاكل الزوجية.. علي الطرفين قضاء كل ما في وسعهم حتي يصلو الي السلام النفسي.. و ترك الانانية و كل منهم يسير في اتجاه الاخر.

ارجوا ان اكون قد اجبت علي اسألتكم ايها الاحبة.


----------



## eman88 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

انت الفادي كلمك 100% صح كل الي قلتي مضبوط وهذا افضل جواب لصاحب السؤال


----------



## Kiril (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

الموضوع منتهي اساسا


----------



## xxxl (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

شكرا ياشباب علي الاجابات لكن معلش استحملوا رخامتي.........
كلكم كيف الطلاق واسبابه مشكورين ولكن اذا قراتم سؤالي انا قلت فيه بادلة من الكتاب المقدس ولا تقولوا لي اراء المجمع ولا راي فلان الذي يفصل في الموضوع هو نصوص الكتاب المقدس علي كل نقطة مما قلتموه....... وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*



> شكرا ياشباب علي الاجابات لكن معلش استحملوا رخامتي.........
> كلكم كيف الطلاق واسبابه مشكورين ولكن اذا قراتم سؤالي انا قلت فيه بادلة من الكتاب المقدس ولا تقولوا لي اراء المجمع ولا راي فلان الذي يفصل في الموضوع هو نصوص الكتاب المقدس علي كل نقطة مما قلتموه....... وتقبلوا تحياتي



هههههههههههه الم تقرا الموضوع من اولة فكل من تحدث اتي بنصوص ولا اية يا حبيبي بطل مراوغة الحجات دي احنا عرفنها


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

الانبا غيريغريوس


الطلاق‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يجوز‏ ‏في‏ ‏المسيحية 
إلا‏ ‏لسبب‏ ‏الزني‏ ‏وما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الزني 
سؤال‏:‏ من‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الآباء‏ ‏الكهنة‏.‏ 
جاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏الإنجيل‏ ‏للقديس‏ ‏متي‏ (‏وجاء‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏فريسيون‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏يجربونه‏ ‏قائلين‏ ‏له‏:‏ أيحل‏ ‏للرجل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يطلق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏لكل‏ ‏سبب؟‏ ‏فأجاب‏ ‏وقال‏ ‏لهم‏:‏أما‏ ‏قرأتم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏خلقهما‏ ‏في‏ ‏البدء‏ ‏جعلهما‏ ‏ذكرا‏ ‏وأنثي؟‏) ‏وقال‏‏لذلك‏ ‏يترك‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏أباه‏ ‏وأمه‏ ‏ويرتبط‏ ‏بزوجته‏,‏فيصير‏ ‏الاثنان‏ ‏جسدا‏ ‏واحدا‏,‏فلا‏ ‏يكونان‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏اثنين‏ ‏إذن‏,‏وإنما‏ ‏جسدا‏ ‏واحدا‏.‏ومن‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏فما‏ ‏جمعه‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لا‏ ‏ينبغي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يفرقه‏ ‏الإنسان‏).‏فقالوا‏ ‏له‏‏لماذا‏ ‏إذن‏ ‏أوصي‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏بإعطائها‏ ‏وثيقة‏ ‏طلاق‏ ‏وإخلاء‏ ‏سبيلها‏).‏فقال‏ ‏لهم‏‏إن‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏قسوة‏ ‏قلوبكم‏ ‏قد‏ ‏سمح‏ ‏لكم‏ ‏بتطليق‏ ‏زوجاتكم‏.‏أما‏ ‏في‏ ‏البداية‏ ‏فلم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏هكذا‏.‏وأنا‏ ‏أقول‏ ‏لكم‏ ‏إن‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏طلق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏لغير‏ ‏علة‏ ‏الزنا‏ ‏وتزوج‏ ‏بأخري‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏,‏وكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏تزوج‏ ‏بمطلقة‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏) (‏متي‏19:3-9).‏ هذا‏ ‏النص‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏يثير‏ ‏سؤالين‏:‏ 
السؤال‏ ‏الأول‏: ‏هل‏ ‏كان‏ ‏في‏ ‏سلطة‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يخالف‏ ‏أمرا‏ ‏إلهيا‏ ‏بعدم‏ ‏الطلاق‏ ‏من‏ ‏أجل‏ ‏قسوة‏ ‏قلوبهم؟ 
والسؤال‏ ‏الثاني‏: ‏هل‏ ‏يصلح‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏السبب‏ (‏قسوة‏ ‏قلوب‏ ‏الناس‏) ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏سببا‏ ‏للطلاق‏ ‏في‏ ‏أيامنا‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏تعذر‏ ‏الوصول‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏حلول‏ ‏سلمية‏ ‏للمشاكل‏ ‏الزوجية‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏قسوة‏ ‏قلب‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏أو‏ ‏كليهما؟ 

الجواب‏:‏ 
لاشك‏ ‏أن‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏عندما‏ ‏أجاز‏ ‏للرجل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يطلق‏ ‏زوجته‏,‏وإذا‏ ‏طلقها‏ ‏فليكتب‏ ‏لها‏ (‏كتاب‏ ‏طلاق‏ ‏ويدفعه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏يدها‏ ‏ويصرفها‏ ‏من‏ ‏بيته‏) (‏سفر‏ ‏التثنية‏24:1).‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏منه‏ ‏مخالفة‏ ‏لله‏,‏ولابد‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يتصرف‏ ‏من‏ ‏تلقاء‏ ‏نفسه‏,‏وإنما‏ ‏بصفته‏ ‏نبيا‏ ‏لله‏ ‏وكليم‏ ‏الله‏.‏وقد‏ ‏قال‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏لهارون‏ (‏وأما‏ ‏عبدي‏ ‏موسي‏...‏هو‏ ‏أمين‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏بيتي‏ ‏فما‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏فم‏ ‏أخاطبه‏,‏وعيانا‏ ‏أتكلم‏ ‏معه‏ ‏لا‏ ‏بالألغاز‏ ‏وشبه‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏يعاين‏) (‏سفر‏ ‏العدد‏12:8,7).‏وجاء‏ ‏عنه‏ ‏في‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏الخروج‏ (‏ويكلم‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏وجها‏ ‏لوجه‏ ‏كما‏ ‏يكلم‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏صاحبه‏) (‏الخروج‏33:11).‏ 
وعلي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏فإن‏ ‏إجازة‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏في‏ ‏طلاق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏من‏ ‏غير‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏إلهي‏ ‏بذلك‏.‏فإذا‏ ‏قال‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ (‏إن‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏قسوة‏ ‏قلوبكم‏ ‏قد‏ ‏سمح‏ ‏لكم‏ ‏بتطليق‏ ‏زوجاتكم‏) ‏فالمفهوم‏ ‏ضمنا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏قد‏ ‏سمح‏ ‏بذلك‏ ‏بناء‏ ‏علي‏ ‏تفويض‏ ‏من‏ ‏الله‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يتكلم‏ ‏معه‏ ‏فما‏ ‏لفم‏,‏ولذلك‏ ‏فإن‏ ‏الشريعة‏ ‏الإلهية‏ ‏في‏ ‏العهد‏ ‏القديم‏ ‏سميت‏ ‏في‏ ‏غير‏ ‏موضع‏ ‏بأنها‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏تلقاها‏ ‏من‏ ‏الله‏,‏ومن‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏أبلغها‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏لبني‏ ‏إسرائيل‏.‏فلم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏هو‏ ‏صاحب‏ ‏الشريعة‏,‏لكنه‏ ‏هو‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏نقل‏ ‏للشعب‏ ‏ما‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏الله‏ ‏به‏.‏جاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏العدد‏ ‏قوله‏ (‏كما‏ ‏كلم‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏هكذا‏ ‏فعل‏ ‏بنو‏ ‏إسرائيل‏) (‏العدد‏5:4).‏ 
جاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏الملوك‏ ‏الأول‏ ‏قوله‏ (‏ولما‏ ‏دنا‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏وفاة‏ ‏داود‏ ‏أوصي‏ ‏سليمان‏ ‏ابنه‏ ‏وقال‏:‏أنا‏ ‏ذاهب‏ ‏في‏ ‏طريق‏ ‏أهل‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏كلها‏ ‏فتشدد‏ ‏وكن‏ ‏رجلا‏.‏واحفظ‏ ‏شعائر‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏إلهك‏ ‏واسلك‏ ‏في‏ ‏طريقه‏ ‏واحفظ‏ ‏رسومه‏ ‏ووصاياه‏ ‏وأحكامه‏ ‏وشهاداته‏ ‏علي‏ ‏ما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏مكتوب‏ ‏في‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏تفلح‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏تعمل‏) (.1‏ملوك‏2:2,1).‏ 
وجاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏نحميا‏ (‏واجتمع‏ ‏الشعب‏ ‏كله‏ ‏كرجل‏ ‏واحد‏ ‏في‏ ‏الساحة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏باب‏ ‏المياه‏ ‏وتكلموا‏ ‏مع‏ ‏عزرا‏ ‏الكاتب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يأتي‏ ‏بسفر‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏بها‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏إسرائيل‏) (‏نحميا‏8:1).‏ 
وجاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏صلاة‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏دانيال‏ (‏فتعدي‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏إسرائيل‏ ‏شريعتك‏,‏وزاغوا‏ ‏غير‏ ‏سامعين‏ ‏لصوتك‏,‏فسكبت‏ ‏علينا‏ ‏اللعنة‏ ‏والحلف‏ ‏المكتوب‏ ‏في‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏عبد‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لأننا‏ ‏أخطأنا‏ ‏إليه‏ ‏فأقام‏ ‏كلامه‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏تكلم‏ ‏به‏ ‏علينا‏ ‏وعلي‏ ‏قضاتنا‏...‏كما‏ ‏كتب‏ ‏في‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏حل‏ ‏علينا‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الشر‏...) (‏دانيال‏9:11-13).‏ وجاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏ملاخي‏ (‏اذكروا‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏عبدي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏أوصيته‏ ‏بها‏ ‏في‏ ‏حوريب‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏إسرائيل‏, ‏الفرائض‏ ‏والأحكام‏) (‏ملاخي‏4:4).‏ 
وجاء‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الإنجيل‏ ‏كما‏ ‏كتبه‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏لوقا‏‏ثم‏ ‏لما‏ ‏تمت‏ ‏أيام‏ ‏التطهير‏ ‏علي‏ ‏مقتضي‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏موسي‏,‏صعدوا‏ ‏به‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏أورشليم‏ ‏ليقدماه‏ ‏للرب‏,‏عملا‏ ‏بما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏مكتوب‏ ‏في‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏من‏ ‏أن‏ ‏كل‏ ‏فاتح‏ ‏رحم‏ ‏من‏ ‏الذكور‏ ‏يدعي‏ ‏مكرسا‏ ‏للرب‏) ‏وليقدما‏ ‏الذبيحة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏تفرضها‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏وهي‏ ‏زوج‏ ‏يمام‏ ‏أو‏ ‏فرخ‏ ‏حمام‏) (‏لوقا‏2:22-24).‏ 
والخلاصة‏,‏إن‏ ‏إباحة‏ ‏الطلاق‏ ‏لبني‏ ‏إسرائيل‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تكون‏ ‏بتصريح‏ ‏من‏ ‏الله‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏نبيه‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏الكليم‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏أساء‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الرجال‏ ‏من‏ ‏بني‏ ‏إسرائيل‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏زوجاتهم‏,‏وأهانوهن‏ ‏أو‏ ‏ضربوهن‏ ‏أو‏ ‏ربما‏ ‏قتالوهن‏.‏فكان‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏التصريح‏ ‏وهذه‏ ‏الإباحة‏ ‏بالطلاق‏,‏هي‏ ‏لدرء‏ ‏شر‏ ‏أثقل‏,‏بالسماح‏ ‏بارتكاب‏ ‏شر‏ ‏أخف‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏الطلاق‏.‏ 
جاء‏ ‏في‏ ‏سفر‏ ‏التثنية‏ (‏إذا‏ ‏اتخذ‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏امرأة‏ ‏وتزوج‏ ‏بها‏,‏فإن‏ ‏لم‏ ‏تجد‏ ‏نعمة‏ ‏في‏ ‏عينيه‏ ‏لعيب‏ ‏أنكره‏ ‏عليها‏,‏فليكتب‏ ‏لها‏ ‏كتاب‏ ‏طلاق‏ ‏ويدفعه‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏يدها‏ ‏ويصرفها‏ ‏من‏ ‏بيته‏) (‏سفر‏ ‏التثنية‏24:1).‏ومع‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏أوضح‏ ‏الكتاب‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الطلاق‏ ‏وإن‏ ‏أبيح‏ ‏دفعا‏ ‏لضرر‏ ‏أكبر‏ ‏واتقاء‏ ‏لشر‏ ‏أعظم‏,‏لكنه‏ ‏أمر‏ ‏مكروه‏ ‏من‏ ‏الله‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏قال‏‏فاحذروا‏ ‏لروحكم‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏يغدر‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏بامرأة‏ ‏شبابه‏,‏لأنه‏ ‏يكره‏ ‏الطلاق‏ ‏قال‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏إله‏ ‏إسرائيل‏) (‏ملاخي‏3:16,15).‏ 
ولقد‏ ‏وبخ‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏مرارا‏ ‏شعب‏ ‏بني‏ ‏إسرائيل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏قسوتهم‏ ‏وعنادهم‏ ‏ووصفهم‏ ‏في‏ ‏غير‏ ‏موضع‏ ‏بأنهم‏ (‏شعب‏ ‏صلب‏ ‏الرقبة‏) (‏وقال‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏لموسي‏ ‏رأيت‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الشعب‏ ‏وإذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏شعب‏ ‏قساة‏ ‏الرقاب‏) (‏الخروج‏32:9),(33:5,3),(34:9),(‏التثنية‏9:13,6),( 10:16),(31:27),(.2‏الملوك‏17:14).‏ 
وعلي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏فلا‏ ‏يؤخذ‏ ‏كلام‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏موسي‏ ‏النبي‏ ‏خالف‏ ‏الوضع‏ ‏الإلهي‏ ‏في‏ ‏الزواج‏,‏بل‏ ‏علي‏ ‏العكس‏,‏إن‏ ‏إباحة‏ ‏الطلاق‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏استثناء‏ ‏اقتضته‏ ‏الضرورة‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏قسوة‏ ‏قلوب‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الرجال‏ ‏علي‏ ‏النساء‏.‏ 
ثم‏ ‏أضاف‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يؤكد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الحقيقة‏,‏أن‏ ‏إباحة‏ ‏الطلاق‏ ‏استثناء‏ ‏من‏ ‏قاعدة‏,‏وهو‏ ‏استثناء‏ ‏تطلبته‏ ‏رحمة‏ ‏الله‏ ‏بإزاء‏ ‏شر‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏ثم‏ ‏أردف‏ ‏يقول‏‏أما‏ ‏في‏ ‏البداية‏ ‏فلم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏الأمر‏ ‏هكذا‏).‏ 
وعلي‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏فلم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏في‏ ‏كلام‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏تناقض‏ ‏مع‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏العهد‏ ‏القديم‏,‏وإنما‏ ‏أراد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يرد‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الأصول‏ ‏القديمة‏ ‏منذ‏ ‏بدء‏ ‏الخلق‏ (‏أما‏ ‏قرأتم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏خلقهما‏ ‏في‏ ‏البدء‏ ‏جعلهما‏ ‏ذكرا‏ ‏وأنثي‏) ‏ففي‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏القول‏ ‏الإلهي‏ ‏تصحيح‏ ‏لأخطاء‏ ‏الناس‏ ‏في‏ ‏تطبيقهم‏ ‏لشريعة‏ ‏الزواج‏,‏وردهم‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏الصورة‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏التي‏ ‏خلق‏ ‏الله‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏عليها‏ (‏الذي‏ ‏خلقهما‏ ‏جعلهما‏ ‏ذكرا‏ ‏وأنثي‏) ‏وبيان‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏الطلاق‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يسمح‏ ‏الله‏ ‏به‏ ‏قديما‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏من‏ ‏قبيل‏ ‏العلاج‏ ‏وتفاديا‏ ‏لشر‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏الناس‏,‏وإنقاذا‏ ‏وخلاصا‏ ‏للمرأة‏ ‏من‏ ‏قسوة‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏وتجبره‏.‏ 
ومع‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏أباح‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏الطلاق‏,‏لعلة‏ ‏واحدة‏ ‏هي‏ (‏الزنا‏) ‏فقال‏‏وأنا‏ ‏أقول‏ ‏لكم‏ ‏إن‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏طلق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏لغير‏ ‏علة‏ ‏الزنا‏,‏وتزوج‏ ‏بأخري‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏) (‏متي‏19:9) (‏إن‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏طلق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏لعلة‏ ‏الزني‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏جعلها‏ ‏تزني‏.‏وكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏تزوج‏ ‏بمطلقة‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏) (‏متي‏5:31) ‏فالطلاق‏ ‏في‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏ممنوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏حيث‏ ‏المبدأ‏,‏ولا‏ ‏يجوز‏ ‏للرجل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يطلق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏بالإرادة‏ ‏المنفردة‏,‏ولا‏ ‏بالإرادة‏ ‏المتفقة‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏والمرأة‏,(‏لأن‏ ‏ما‏ ‏جمعه‏ ‏الله‏ ‏لا‏ ‏ينبغي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يفرقه‏ ‏الإنسان‏) (‏متي‏19:6),(‏مرقس‏10:9)‏وقال‏‏إن‏ ‏طلق‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏وتزوج‏ ‏بأخري‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏ ‏في‏ ‏حقها‏,‏وإن‏ ‏طلقت‏ ‏امرأة‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏وتزوجت‏ ‏بآخر‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زنت‏) (‏مرقس‏10:12,11) (‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏طلق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏وتزوج‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏,‏وكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏تزوج‏ ‏التي‏ ‏طلقها‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏) (‏لوقا‏16:1.‏ وهنا‏ ‏يتضح‏ ‏وضع‏ ‏الزواج‏ ‏في‏ ‏الشريعة‏ ‏المسيحية‏:‏ 
أولا‏: ‏إنه‏ ‏رباط‏ ‏مقدس‏,‏يجمع‏ ‏الله‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏والمرأة‏ ‏ومن‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏لابد‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يتم‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏الربط‏ ‏بمعرفة‏ ‏الكاهن‏,‏بوصفه‏ ‏ممثلا‏ ‏للسلطة‏ ‏الإلهية‏.‏ولذلك‏ ‏يجب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏الكاهن‏ ‏ملتحفا‏ ‏بملابسه‏ ‏الكهنوتية‏,‏لأنه‏ ‏يعقد‏ ‏الزواج‏ ‏ممثلا‏ ‏للسلطة‏ ‏الإلهية‏.‏ 
ثانيا‏: ‏ومادام‏ ‏الله‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يربط‏ ‏ويجمع‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏بمعرفة‏ ‏الكاهن‏ ‏ممثلا‏ ‏للسلطة‏ ‏الإلهية‏,‏فلا‏ ‏يجوز‏ ‏حل‏ ‏رباط‏ ‏الزيجة‏ ‏المقدس‏ ‏لا‏ ‏بالإرادة‏ ‏المنفردة‏ ‏لأي‏ ‏من‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏أو‏ ‏المرأة‏,‏ولا‏ ‏بإرادتهما‏ ‏المتفقة‏ ‏معا‏,‏وإنما‏ ‏يجب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏بمعرفة‏ ‏السلطة‏ ‏الكنسية‏.‏من‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏الطلاق‏ ‏بالإرادة‏ ‏المنفردة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏المتفقة‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يكفي‏ ‏لإنحلال‏ ‏الزيجة‏,‏ولذلك‏ ‏فإن‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏طلق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏من‏ ‏دون‏ ‏السلطة‏ ‏الكنسية‏,‏وتزوج‏ ‏بأخري‏ ‏يعد‏ ‏زانيا‏,‏لأنه‏ ‏في‏ ‏الواقع‏ ‏لايزال‏ ‏مرتبطا‏ ‏روحيا‏ ‏بالمرأة‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏لو‏ ‏طلقها‏ ‏بإرادته‏.‏وهذا‏ ‏هو‏ ‏معني‏ ‏قول‏ ‏المسيح‏ (‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏طلق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏وتزوج‏ ‏بأخري‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏,‏وكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏تزوج‏ ‏التي‏ ‏طلقها‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏) (‏لوقا‏16:1.‏ 
أما‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏أقرت‏ ‏السلطة‏ ‏الكنسية‏ ‏إنحلال‏ ‏الزيجة‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏الزنا‏,‏أو‏ ‏ما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الزنا‏,‏أو‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏وما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الموت‏,‏فإن‏ ‏زواج‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏بامرأة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏أو‏ ‏زواج‏ ‏المرأة‏ ‏برجل‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏جائز‏ ‏ومشروع‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏يعتبر‏ ‏زنا‏.‏ 
‏(‏وأما‏ ‏المتزوجون‏ ‏فأوصيهم‏ ‏لا‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏بل‏ ‏الرب‏,‏أن‏ ‏لا‏ ‏تفارق‏ ‏المرأة‏ ‏زوجها‏.‏وإن‏ ‏فارقته‏ ‏فلتبق‏ ‏بغير‏ ‏زوج‏ ‏أو‏ ‏فلتصالح‏ ‏زوجها‏,‏وعلي‏ ‏الزوج‏ ‏أن‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يطلق‏ ‏زوجته‏) (.1‏كورنثوس‏7:11,10).‏ 
‏(‏فالمرأة‏ ‏المتزوجة‏ ‏تربطها‏ ‏الشريعة‏ ‏بزوجها‏ ‏مادام‏ ‏حيا‏.‏فإذا‏ ‏مات‏ ‏زوجها‏,‏حلت‏ ‏من‏ ‏رباط‏ ‏شريعة‏ ‏زوجها‏.‏فإذن‏ ‏إن‏ ‏صارت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏آخر‏ ‏وزوجها‏ ‏حي‏,‏تدعي‏ ‏زانية‏,‏ولكن‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏مات‏ ‏زوجها‏ ‏تحررت‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشريعة‏,‏فلا‏ ‏تدعي‏ ‏زانية‏ ‏إن‏ ‏صارت‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏آخر‏) (‏رومية‏7:3,2).‏ 
أما‏ ‏عن‏ ‏السؤال‏ ‏الثاني‏,‏وهل‏ ‏يصلح‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏السبب‏ (‏قسوة‏ ‏قلوب‏ ‏الناس‏) ‏أن‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏سببا‏ ‏للطلاق‏ ‏في‏ ‏أيامنا‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏تعذر‏ ‏الوصول‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏حلول‏ ‏سلمية‏ ‏للمشاكل‏ ‏الزوجية‏ ‏بسبب‏ ‏قسوة‏ ‏قلب‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏أو‏ ‏كليهما‏.‏ 
والجواب‏:‏ إن‏ ‏علي‏ ‏السلطة‏ ‏الكنسية‏,‏وهي‏ ‏المجلس‏ ‏الإكليريكي‏,‏أن‏ ‏ينظر‏ ‏في‏ ‏أسباب‏ ‏الخلاف‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏وزوجته‏.‏ 
لقد‏ ‏صرح‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏بأن‏ ‏الزنا‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الخيانة‏ ‏الزوجية‏ ‏سبب‏ ‏كاف‏ ‏لإنحلال‏ ‏الزيجة‏.(‏وأنا‏ ‏أقول‏ ‏لكم‏ ‏إن‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏طلق‏ ‏زوجته‏ ‏لغير‏ ‏علة‏ ‏الزني‏,‏وتزوج‏ ‏بأخري‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏) (‏متي‏19:9).‏ذلك‏ ‏لأن‏ ‏الزنا‏ ‏نجاسة‏.‏والنجاسة‏ ‏تتعارض‏ ‏مع‏ ‏القداسة‏,‏فكيف‏ ‏يظل‏ ‏روح‏ ‏الله‏ ‏يجمع‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الزوجين‏,‏وقد‏ ‏ارتكب‏ ‏أحدهما‏ ‏فعلا‏ ‏يتعارض‏ ‏مع‏ (‏القداسة‏ ‏التي‏ ‏دونها‏ ‏لن‏ ‏يري‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الرب‏) (‏العبرانيين‏12:14).‏ويقول‏ ‏الوحي‏ ‏الإلهي‏ (‏نظير‏ ‏القدوس‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏دعاكم‏ ‏كونوا‏ ‏أنتم‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏قديسين‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏سيرة‏) (.1‏بطرس‏1:15).‏ 
أولا‏: ‏علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏المجلس‏ ‏الإكليريكي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يقرر‏ ‏ويحكم‏ ‏في‏ ‏أمور‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏تندرج‏ ‏تحت‏ ‏ما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الزني‏.‏ 
من‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏العيوب‏ ‏الخلقية‏ ‏في‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏أو‏ ‏في‏ ‏المرأة‏ ‏مما‏ ‏يجعل‏ ‏اللقاء‏ ‏بينهما‏ ‏متعذرا‏ ‏أو‏ ‏مستحيلا‏ ‏مما‏ ‏يمكن‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يدخل‏ ‏في‏ ‏نطاق‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يسمي‏ ‏بالبطلان‏ ‏أي‏ ‏بطلان‏ ‏الزواج‏,‏ويعرض‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏للزني‏.‏ 
كذلك‏ ‏إذا‏ ‏ترك‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏رفيقه‏ ‏مدة‏ ‏طويلة‏ ‏ورفض‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يعود‏ ‏إليه‏,‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏محاولات‏ ‏الكاهن‏ ‏أو‏ ‏الكهنة‏ ‏في‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏لمدة‏ ‏طويلة‏ ‏مما‏ ‏يعرض‏ ‏الطرف‏ ‏الآخر‏ ‏للزنا‏.‏ 
ومن‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏رجل‏ ‏يترك‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏الزوجية‏ ‏ويختلف‏ ‏ويتعلق‏ ‏بامرأة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏أو‏ ‏امرأة‏ ‏تتعلق‏ ‏برجل‏ ‏غير‏ ‏زوجها‏,‏علي‏ ‏الرغم‏ ‏من‏ ‏عدم‏ ‏إمكانية‏ ‏إثبات‏ ‏واقعة‏ ‏الزني‏ ‏بالفعل‏-‏مما‏ ‏يدخل‏ ‏في‏ ‏نطاق‏ ‏الزني‏ ‏الحكمي‏ ‏وفقا‏ ‏لما‏ ‏صرح‏ ‏به‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏له‏ ‏المجد‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏رب‏ ‏الشريعة‏ (‏أما‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏فأقول‏ ‏لكم‏ ‏إن‏ ‏كل‏ ‏من‏ ‏نظر‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏امرأة‏ ‏لكي‏ ‏يشتهيها‏ ‏فقد‏ ‏زني‏ ‏بها‏ ‏فعلا‏ ‏في‏ ‏قلبه‏) (‏متي‏5:2.‏ 
ثانيا‏: ‏وإذا‏ ‏كان‏ ‏موت‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏يحل‏ ‏الرابطة‏ ‏الزواجية‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الرجل‏ ‏والمرأة‏,‏فثمة‏ ‏أمور‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏قد‏ ‏يري‏ ‏المجلس‏ ‏الإكليريكي‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الموت‏.‏من‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏اعتناق‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الطرفين‏ ‏دينا‏ ‏آخر‏,‏أو‏ ‏خروجه‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الدين‏ ‏المسيحي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏تم‏ ‏العقد‏ ‏في‏ ‏ظله‏.‏ 
ومن‏ ‏ذلك‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏الغيبة‏ ‏المنقطعة‏ ‏لأحد‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏مما‏ ‏يعد‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الموت‏,‏ومما‏ ‏قد‏ ‏يعرض‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏للفتنة‏ ‏والخطيئة‏.‏ 
ومنها‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏إيذاء‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الزوجين‏ ‏للآخر‏ ‏بما‏ ‏يهدد‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏ويعرضه‏ ‏للموت‏.‏ 
ومجمل‏ ‏القول‏ ‏إن‏ ‏الزيجة‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏رباط‏ ‏مقدس‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يقبل‏ ‏الإنحلال‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏لعلتين‏ ‏أساسيتين: ‏هما‏ ‏الزنا‏ ‏وما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الزني‏ ‏والموت‏ ‏وما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الموت‏.‏ 
علي‏ ‏أن‏ ‏للمجلس‏ ‏الأكليريكي‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏محكمة‏ ‏كنسية‏,‏أن‏ ‏ينظر‏ ‏في‏ ‏الخلافات‏ ‏الزوجية‏,‏وله‏ ‏أن‏ ‏يحكم‏ ‏ويقرر‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يدخل‏ ‏تحت‏ ‏هذين‏ ‏السببين‏ ‏الأساسيين‏ ‏وهما‏ ‏الزنا‏ ‏والموت‏ ‏من‏ ‏فروع‏ ‏وتخريجات‏ ‏تدخل‏ ‏في‏ ‏نطاق‏ ‏ما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الزنا‏ ‏من‏ ‏أشكال‏ ‏وسلوكيات‏,‏وما‏ ‏هو‏ ‏في‏ ‏حكم‏ ‏الموت‏ ‏من‏ ‏أشكال‏ ‏وسلوكيات‏.‏فالمجلس‏ ‏الإكليريكي‏ ‏يمثل‏ ‏السلطة‏ ‏الإلهية‏ ‏التي‏ ‏لا‏ ‏يجوز‏ ‏حل‏ ‏الرابطة‏ ‏الزوجية‏ ‏من‏ ‏غير‏ ‏قرار‏ ‏منه‏.‏ 
والمجلس‏ ‏الإكليريكي‏ ‏محكمة‏ ‏دينية‏ ‏كنسية‏ ‏يجب‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تتوافر‏ ‏في‏ ‏تشكيله‏ ‏وأعضائه‏ ‏كل‏ ‏مؤهلات‏ ‏العدل‏ ‏والرحمة‏ ‏والحكمة‏ ‏مع‏ ‏سعة‏ ‏المعرفة‏ ‏الدينية‏,‏والعلمية‏ ‏والقضائية‏,‏وهي‏ ‏مسئولية‏ ‏خطيرة‏ ‏ورهيبة‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏الله‏ ‏وأمام‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏الأجيال‏. ‏


----------



## xxxl (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*



marounandrew قال:


> هههههههههههه الم تقرا الموضوع من اولة فكل من تحدث اتي بنصوص ولا اية يا حبيبي بطل مراوغة الحجات دي احنا عرفنها



الحمد لله الذي علي الحق لا يراوغ لكن انت قلت انه لا يجوز الزواج مرة اخري اذا وقع الطلاق ولا يقع الطلاق الا لعلة الزنا وذكرت الدليل ومشكور ...لكن لماذا لا يتزوج الرجل الذي طلق امراته التي قد تكون قاسية القلب او امراة ناشذة واي اسباب اخري غير الطلاق لا ذنب فيها للرجل؟؟؟؟
والاسلام يضع له الحل بان يتزوج مرة اخري بعد الطلاق وهذا منتهي العدل حيث ان الرجل ليس له ذنب في فساد زوجته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## انت الفادي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*



xxxl قال:


> الحمد لله الذي علي الحق لا يراوغ لكن انت قلت انه لا يجوز الزواج مرة اخري اذا وقع الطلاق ولا يقع الطلاق الا لعلة الزنا وذكرت الدليل ومشكور ...لكن لماذا لا يتزوج الرجل الذي طلق امراته التي قد تكون قاسية القلب او امراة ناشذة واي اسباب اخري غير الطلاق لا ذنب فيها للرجل؟؟؟؟
> والاسلام يضع له الحل بان يتزوج مرة اخري بعد الطلاق وهذا منتهي العدل حيث ان الرجل ليس له ذنب في فساد زوجته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



عزيزي لو كنت قرأت الموضوع لما كتبت انت كلماتك هذه..

لانه مكتوب في الموضوع ان الطلاق لا يتم الا لعلة الزنا...
فمن اين اتيت انت بنقطة من طلق امرأته لقساوتها او لنشوذها او او او ؟؟؟
الحل الذي اعطاك اياه الاسلام هو حل الضعفاء.. الذين يهربون من مشاكلهم بوضع مشاكل اخري..
فماذا تفعل لو كانت المرأة الاخري هي ايضا شريرة؟؟؟
طلقها و ابحث عن غيرها؟؟؟
العيوب موجودة في البشر... فلو طلق الرجل امرأته لوجود احد هذه العيوب لما بقي احد متزوجا يا عزيزي..
فالواحدة شريرة و الاخري ناشذ و الاخري كريهة و الاخري لا تنجب و و و و
فنجد ان المسلم يرمي اللوم علي الطرف الاخر.. تهربا من تحمل المسؤولية...
فلماذا لا تتحمل مسؤلية قراراتك ؟؟؟
علمان الكتاب المقدس ان نختار زوجاتنا بعناية.. فلو احطأنا في الاختيار.. لماذا نحمل الغير هذه الاخطاء؟؟ و لماذا نهرب منها دون موجهتها؟؟؟

اعتبر نفسك في جزيرة و لا يوجد هناك انسان سوي زوجتك..و دب الخلاف بينكم؟؟؟ ماذا ستفعل؟؟؟ الن تحاول ان تصلح بينك و بينها لعلمك بعدم وجود غيركم في الجزيرة ؟

اذن ما هو التعليم الذي علمك اياه القرأن؟؟
الضعف و الهروب.. و اللف و الدوران.. و الكذب  و الكراهية.. و قساوة القلب.


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

ياXXXL انبهك اني قديم في الموقع وياما  رديت عليكم يا محمديين وعارف تصرفاتكم فلعب العيال دة لا يخيب علي ماشي علشان تكون فاهم المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة xxxl  


> الحمد لله الذي علي الحق لا يراوغ لكن انت قلت انه لا يجوز الزواج مرة اخري اذا وقع الطلاق ولا يقع الطلاق الا لعلة الزنا وذكرت الدليل ومشكور ...لكن لماذا لا يتزوج الرجل الذي طلق امراته التي قد تكون قاسية القلب او امراة ناشذة واي اسباب اخري غير الطلاق لا ذنب فيها للرجل؟؟؟؟
> والاسلام يضع له الحل بان يتزوج مرة اخري بعد الطلاق وهذا منتهي العدل حيث ان الرجل ليس له ذنب في فساد زوجته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



انت لم تقراها كاملة واشكر انت الفادي لانها وضحتلك فخلينا ملتزمين بالحوار وكفاية تزمت


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

اترك الأسلام على جهة, الأسلام ببله و اشرب ميه فلا علاقة لنا به في هذا القسم
الي حيجيب اسم الأسلام في نص الموضوع هذا حيتتحذف مشاركته
اتعلموا النظام يا بشر


----------



## xxxl (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*

ياانت الفادي اذا كان الطلاق هو حل الضعفاء فلماذا امر به موسي بوحي من الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## انت الفادي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*



xxxl قال:


> ياانت الفادي اذا كان الطلاق هو حل الضعفاء فلماذا امر به موسي بوحي من الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



يا xxxl
انت بصراحة بتتناقش بطريقة غريبة جدا...
اولا من قال لك ان موسي امر بذلك؟؟؟ موسي لم يأمر بذلك بل أذن  به.. و هناك فرق بين امر به و بين اذن به...

و النص واضح جدا... من اجل قساوة قلوبهم اذن لهم موسي.. فما هي قساوة القلوب؟؟؟ هي عدم القدرة علي مواجهة الضعفات..و لكن الجري وراء الرغبات.

فكل من يطلق العنان لنفسه و لرغباته و شهواته هو انسان ضعيف و قاسي القلب..
فهمت؟؟؟ اكيد لسه.

يا ريت لما تيجي تستشهد بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس تكون قريتها الاول و فهمتها و بعدين اتناقش فيها.. و لكن الاجتزاء و الفهم الناقص لن يؤدي الا الي افقادك مصداقيتك.


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الطلاق في المسيحية......*



xxxl قال:


> ياانت الفادي اذا كان الطلاق هو حل الضعفاء فلماذا امر به موسي بوحي من الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
لما تتكلم, تجيب دليلك و برهانك
أين أمر موسى من الوحى بالطلاق؟

طولتوا الموضوع و عرضتوه و خرجتوه عن نطاق قسمه

_ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات_


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الطلاق ممنوع في المسيحية الا لعلة الزنى:
> 
> متى 5 : 32
> 
> ...



اسف للمداخلة 
سؤال واحد اخي الزعيم : 
يعني لو زوجة زوجها (((مدمن الخمر,,, مدمن للمخدرات ,,, يضربها ,,, يعرف عليها نسوان )))) ماذا تفعل  للتخلص من هذا الزوج الفاسد ؟؟؟؟ وهي تعلم يقيناً انها لالالالالالالالالالالاتستطيع العيش معه  ,,, وابقاء الابناء مع هكذا اب سيتلف اخلاقهم ويضيع مستقبلهم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2011)

*


محب المؤمنين1 قال:




اسف للمداخلة 
سؤال واحد اخي الزعيم : 
يعني لو زوجة زوجها (((مدمن الخمر,,, مدمن للمخدرات ,,, يضربها ,,, يعرف عليها نسوان )))) ماذا تفعل  للتخلص من هذا الزوج الفاسد ؟؟؟؟ وهي تعلم يقيناً انها لالالالالالالالالالالاتستطيع العيش معه  ,,, وابقاء الابناء مع هكذا اب سيتلف اخلاقهم ويضيع مستقبلهم 

أنقر للتوسيع...


بنفس الكيفيه إذا كان ابنك مدمن خمور ومخدرات ماذا ستفعل معه ؟
وهل ستيأس من علاجه وتقويمه ؟*


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> بنفس الكيفيه إذا كان ابنك مدمن خمور ومخدرات ماذا ستفعل معه ؟
> وهل ستيأس من علاجه وتقويمه ؟*



ابني بيني وبينه نسب فالامر مختلف 

 فما تفعل الزوجة ان كان ليس لها اولاد من هذا الزوج وهي تكره هذا الزوج لحد الموت ولا تطيقه ((( اي بمعنى فتنة بقائها اكبر من فتنة تركه ولا يوجد بينها الا رابط المودة بين الزوجين وقد اذهبها بتصرفاته ))) وهي مؤمنة بدينها ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

> ماذا تفعل  للتخلص من هذا الزوج الفاسد ؟؟؟؟



تصلي ان يغيره الله كما يخبرنا تاريخ المسيحيية عن كثير من هذه الحالات ، ثم تعلم ابنها الصلاح والصواب .. فالطلاق لا يوجد الا لعلة الزنى ..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2011)

*



			ابني بيني وبينه نسب فالامر مختلف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الأمر فى المسحيه مختلف فالزواج ليس مجرد رباط يعطى من خلاله حق المعاشرة الزوجيه .
بل هو سر مقدس يصير فيه الإثنان جسدا واحدا فإن مرض فى الجسد عضو أليس واجبا أن نبحث عن سبب المرض ونعالجة؟*


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> تصلي ان يغيره الله كما يخبرنا تاريخ المسيحيية عن كثير من هذه الحالات ، ثم تعلم ابنها الصلاح والصواب .. فالطلاق لا يوجد الا لعلة الزنى ..



يا اخي قد بينت ولا اريد الاطالة بالموضوع حتى لا تقولو مجادل علي 

((( لا تستطيع الاحتمال اقل مامكن ان يقال عن حالتها  ))) وهذا ممكن ان يحدث فوالدتي قاضي وابي محامي واخوتي محامون وعمي محامي وعمتي محامية وقد اطلعت بنفسي على الحالات الكثيرة التي تشابه هذه القضية ويصل الامر احياناً الى ان ((( يشك بعرضها )))) فكيف تتحمل ؟؟؟؟ ويصل احياناً اسوأ من هذا  

ولا تذهب بعيدا اوربا اليوم مليئة بمثل هذه الحالات وقد نظمت بعض القوانين في الغرب موضوع  الابن من العشيقة مثل امريكا لأن كثير من الناس يتزوجزن ويتركون زوجاتهم بعد مدة بدون (((( طلاق ))))


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> الأمر فى المسحيه مختلف فالزواج ليس مجرد رباط يعطى من خلاله حق المعاشرة الزوجيه .
> بل هو سر مقدس يصير فيه الإثنان جسدا واحدا فإن مرض فى الجسد عضو أليس واجبا أن نبحث عن سبب المرض ونعالجة؟*



وهذا الزواج ممكن ان  ((( ينهار فعلا ً ))) لأننا بشر وكلنا نخطئ  وانظر الى حيلة البعض للجوء الى الطلاق <<< وهم مسيحيون >>>> اليك الرابط فأنظر اليه واجبني بعده 
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...y-49-Anba-Ghreghorios-2-Divorce-n-Ending.html

وشدد على الكلام من عبارة ((( وبناءً عليه ))) 

ملاحظة الموقع من ذكر كلمة حيلة وليس من عندي حتى لاتعتبروه علي خرق للقوانين


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> الأمر فى المسحيه مختلف فالزواج ليس مجرد رباط يعطى من خلاله حق المعاشرة الزوجيه .
> بل هو سر مقدس يصير فيه الإثنان جسدا واحدا فإن مرض فى الجسد عضو أليس واجبا أن نبحث عن سبب المرض ونعالجة؟*



كلامك جميل اخي سمعان وانا لا اتحدث عن الطلاق كونه ((( اول اجراء نتخذه لحل المشاكل )))) لالالالا بل يمكن ان يكون قبله 100 اجراء لكن ماذا لو فشلت جميعاً 

والله رأيت كثير من الحالات مهما ارادو حلها لاتحل فترى الاهل يحاولون والاجداد والاخوال والاعمام ... الخ لكن دون جدوى 
الزوجان يقولان كلمة واحدة<<<< لن استمر>>>> 

فما الحل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

اخ سمعان انا بالانتظار ولا تستعجل اقرأ الرابط بمهل ,,, وخذ وقتك


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

محب المؤمنين1 قال:


> يا اخي قد بينت ولا اريد الاطالة بالموضوع حتى لا تقولو مجادل علي
> 
> ((( لا تستطيع الاحتمال اقل مامكن ان يقال عن حالتها  ))) وهذا ممكن ان يحدث فوالدتي قاضي وابي محامي واخوتي محامون وعمي محامي وعمتي محامية وقد اطلعت بنفسي على الحالات الكثيرة التي تشابه هذه القضية ويصل الامر احياناً الى ان ((( يشك بعرضها )))) فكيف تتحمل ؟؟؟؟ ويصل احياناً اسوأ من هذا
> 
> ولا تذهب بعيدا اوربا اليوم مليئة بمثل هذه الحالات وقد نظمت بعض القوانين في الغرب موضوع  الابن من العشيقة مثل امريكا لأن كثير من الناس يتزوجزن ويتركون زوجاتهم بعد مدة بدون (((( طلاق ))))



كل هذا كلام لا قيمة له واقعيا ، فنفس الظروف ممكن ان تحدث بين اي علاقة ، ليس فقط الرجل والمراة ، بل بين الأب وابنته ، الطلاق ماذا يحل ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

محب المؤمنين1 قال:


> وهذا الزواج ممكن ان  ((( ينهار فعلا ً ))) لأننا بشر وكلنا نخطئ  وانظر الى حيلة البعض للجوء الى الطلاق <<< وهم مسيحيون >>>> اليك الرابط فأنظر اليه واجبني بعده
> http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...y-49-Anba-Ghreghorios-2-Divorce-n-Ending.html
> 
> وشدد على الكلام من عبارة ((( وبناءً عليه )))
> ...



الزواج في المسيحيية لا ينهار ،لا داعي لفرض كلماتك على الواقع ،، الزواج في المسيحيية لا ينهار ، الا بالفسخ ( الطلاق ) بزنى احد الطرفين ،، هل من جديد ؟


انت الى الآن تدو في حلقة مفرغة لا قيمة لها وهى : لو في مشاكل لا تحتمل ، ماذا يحدث ،

واجبنا على هذا ، هل لديك شيء جديد ام ستظل تكرر ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

محب المؤمنين1 قال:


> فما الحل ؟؟؟؟



الصلاة ... فالله لا يكون في وسط هذه المشاحنات ..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2011)

*


محب المؤمنين1 قال:



كلامك جميل اخي سمعان وانا لا اتحدث عن الطلاق كونه ((( اول اجراء نتخذه لحل المشاكل )))) لالالالا بل يمكن ان يكون قبله 100 اجراء لكن ماذا لو فشلت جميعاً 

والله رأيت كثير من الحالات مهما ارادو حلها لاتحل فترى الاهل يحاولون والاجداد والاخوال والاعمام ... الخ لكن دون جدوى 
الزوجان يقولان كلمة واحدة<<<< لن استمر>>>> 

فما الحل ؟؟؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

+كما اوضحت حضرتك الجانب السلبى لعدم الطلاق لكنك لم تعرض الجانب الإيجابى وهو الحفاظ على الأسرة من التفكك .
+المشاكل اللى حضرتك بتتكلم عنها هى ضربات شيطانيه يجب ان يفطنوا إليها ولايسمحوا للشيطان بذلك إطلاقا .
+ان كان الشيطان غلبهم فلن يتمكن من ان يغلب الفكر المقدس لله فى سر الزواج.
*


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> كل هذا كلام لا قيمة له واقعيا ، فنفس الظروف ممكن ان تحدث بين اي علاقة ، ليس فقط الرجل والمراة ، بل بين الأب وابنته ، الطلاق ماذا يحل ؟


لا , الامر ليس مشابه
 لأن الاب لمايفعل الولد خطئاً شنيعاً جداً يعلمه فان ابى واصر على الخطا(((( العظيم )))) له ان يضربه ليعلمه الادب بعد ان فقده ابنه  لكن الزوجة لا يمكنها ضرب الزوج ولا الزوج يمكنه ضرب زوجته والخطأ كلنا يفعله دون استثناء


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

> لا , الامر ليس مشابه


طبعا ، بل مطابق  
لا يمكنك نقد اي مثال لي ، ..



> لأن الاب لمايفعل الولد خطئاً شنيعاً جداً يعلمه فان ابى واصر على الخطا(((( العظيم )))) له ان يضربه ليعلمه الادب


بغض النظر عن الضرب ، كما قلت هنا هو ما اقوله هناك ، ان حدث هذا بين الزوج والزوجه تعلمه او يعلمها ..



> بعد ان فقده ابنه  لكن الزوجة لا يمكنها ضرب الزوج ولا الزوج يمكنه ضرب زوجته والخطأ كلنا يفعله دون استثناء


قلة حيلة او التفاف لا يمر على مولكا ، انت هنا اعترضت على شيء واحد فقط وهو " الضرب " وانا لم اقل هذا ابدا ، بل انت الذي وضعته في مشاركة وفي نفس المشاركة اعترضت عليه ، فحاول ان تعترض على امثلتي وليس ان تضع امثله من عندك وتنقضها فهى سهلة النقض جدا ، 

حاول مرة اخرى


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

ابن يشرب المخدرات و و و و و
هل الحل ان يتركه والده ويطرده من بيته ليذهب الى الشارع ويقتل ووووو ويصبح في يوم وليلة مجرم قد حكم عليه بالإعدام ؟؟



منطق فاشل ، لا يمكنك تحدي الإله


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> +كما اوضحت حضرتك الجانب السلبى لعدم الطلاق لكنك لم تعرض الجانب الإيجابى وهو الحفاظ على الأسرة من التفكك .*



نعم ولكنك نسيت الجانب الايجابي للمجتمع بالحفاظ على مجتمع متماسك خالي من الاسر المتفككة لأنه قد يتطلقا زوجان ويتزوج كل منهما من يجعله اسعد الناس ,,,أليس هذا خير من الابقاء على اسرة مفككة ؟؟؟؟


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *+المشاكل اللى حضرتك بتتكلم عنها هى ضربات شيطانيه يجب ان يفطنوا إليها ولايسمحوا للشيطان بذلك إطلاقا .*



نحن لا نتحدث عن افكار حتى نتلافاها وانما ((( ادمان مخدرات ,,, ادمان خمر ,,, ادمان نسوان ,,, .... الخ من المحرمات )


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *+ان كان الشيطان غلبهم فلن يتمكن من ان يغلب الفكر المقدس لله فى سر الزواج.
> *



الله عندما يشرع يشرع مايناسب جميع الازمنة والامكنة ولايشرع بأمور قد تتعارض مع الواقع وبأمكانك ان ترجع الى حلقات الدكتور طارق الحبيب البروفيسور في علم النفس وحديثه عن مشاكل الازواج وهو دكتور اختصاص وذو باع طويل في هذا الامر ان لم تصدقني


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أغسطس 2011)

*المسيحية تعطى سر الزواج للمسيحيين الساكن المسيح فى قلوبهم وتعلمهم بشريعته الكاملة أنه لاطلاق إلا لعلة الزنى فى طقس الإكليل وتعطيهم وصايا كتابيه رائعة تطيهم حياة صالحة 
فإن تغير فكرهم بعد الزواج بسبب ضربات الشيطان لهم ففكر الله لايتغير إطلاقا.*


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ابن يشرب المخدرات و و و و و
> هل الحل ان يتركه والده ويطرده من بيته ليذهب الى الشارع ويقتل ووووو ويصبح في يوم وليلة مجرم قد حكم عليه بالإعدام ؟؟
> 
> 
> ...



لا الابن عندما يشرب المخدرات يمكن جبره على الذهاب للمصح لكن الزوجة هل تجبر زوجها ؟؟؟ تقول تكلمه : اقول شخص يشرب المخدرات هل يقنعه كلام زوجته ؟؟؟
 اخي هذه مشاكل واقعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة وليست من نسيج خيالي والذي لم يحله عشرات السنين فكيف يمكن انكاره ؟؟؟؟
وهو عدم نجاح حلول ((( بعض المشاكل الزوجية ))))

ونحن نتحدث عن الزوج المدمن وليس الابن فالرجاء الالتزام بوحدة الموضوع


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

> لا الابن عندما يشرب المخدرات يمكن جبره على الذهاب للمصح لكن الزوجة هل تجبر زوجها ؟؟؟



خطأ ان تجبر الإبن او تجبر الزوجة او تجبر الزوج ، فحاول ان تتقيد بما ذكرته في مثالي ولا تخترع اشياء من عندياتك وتنقضها لانها لم اذكرها اصلا ، فركز .. فلا يوجد اجبار بل تفاهم وصلاة وحب ، هذه هى الحياة المسيحيية ولو حدث خلل يكون في هذه الوجهه فحاول ان تفهم الإيمان المسيحي ..



> تقول تكلمه : اقول شخص يشرب المخدرات هل يقنعه كلام زوجته ؟؟؟



ونفس الأمر ، هل يقنعه كلام والده او والدته ؟ 
هل يطرده ؟





> اخي هذه مشاكل واقعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة وليست من نسيج خيالي


الواقعي يوجد له حلول واقعية ، لها سمو روحي بعيد عنك ..



> والذي لم يحله عشرات السنين فكيف يمكن انكاره ؟؟؟؟


رجاء كن امينا ، فان تكرر هذا مرة اخرى سأعرف انك تتعمد هذا وسأنعتك بالتدليس فوراً ..



> وهو عدم نجاح حلول ((( بعض المشاكل الزوجية ))))


حلول اخرى ، + ، صلاة ومتابعة وحلول للمشاكل نفسها ..



> ونحن نتحدث عن الزوج المدمن وليس الابن فالرجاء الالتزام بوحدة الموضوع



انتهينا من الموضوع برد واحد ، لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنى ، انت من دخلت في امثلة ، فوضحت انها لا قيمة لها لـ 1 و 2 و 3 وذكرت امثله مطابقة لن تستطيع نقدها...


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> بغض النظر عن الضرب ، كما قلت هنا هو ما اقوله هناك ، ان حدث هذا بين الزوج والزوجه تعلمه او يعلمها ..



ميخالف كلمته وعلمته  ولم ينجح الامر,,, ماذ تفعل؟؟؟؟؟ وحدث الامر مرات ولم ينجح الامر فكلمة ابوه فكلمه وامه فكلمته واخوته فكلموه لكن لم ينجح الامر اجبني على هذه الحالة بالذات ,,,مالحل؟؟؟؟ 
 




Molka Molkan قال:


> قلة حيلة او التفاف لا يمر على مولكا ، انت هنا اعترضت على شيء واحد فقط وهو " الضرب " وانا لم اقل هذا ابدا ، بل انت الذي وضعته في مشاركة وفي نفس المشاركة اعترضت عليه ، فحاول ان تعترض على امثلتي وليس ان تضع امثله من عندك وتنقضها فهى سهلة النقض جدا ،
> 
> حاول مرة اخرى


لا اخي انا لم اقصد مافهمت 
انا فقط ذكرته كمثال يمكنك استبداله بأي وسيلة لاترضي الانسان وتجيب علي بعدها


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

> ميخالف كلمته وعلمته  ولم ينجح الامر,,, ماذ تفعل؟؟؟؟؟


تصلي الى الله ، فيوجد قديسة في الكنيسة ، اسمها مونيكا قد صلت لإبنها 20 عاما ليعود عن خطاياه وعاد وأصبح قديس عظيم جدا في الكنيسة ، تصلي للقادر ان يغيره ويعيده ، فدائما الحل البشري قاصر ..



> وحدث الامر مرات ولم ينجح الامر فكلمة ابوه فكلمه وامه فكلمته واخوته فكلموه لكن لم ينجح الامر اجبني على هذه الحالة بالذات ,,,مالحل؟؟؟؟



ان يكلموا خالقه ، فهو يقدر على كل شيء ويكلموه ايضاً ولا لليأس ، لكن لا يفصلوه من البيت ولا يطردوه لكي يكون له مأوى عندما يريد ان يرجع عن خطاياه ..



> انا فقط ذكرته كمثال يمكنك استبداله بأي وسيلة لاترضي الانسان وتجيب علي بعدها


هذا هو عين الخطأ ، فانا لم اقل ان يفعل لها الزوج او الزوجة ( له ) شيء لا يرضها ، هذه طريقة للبهائم ، بالعكس ، الرجل يرق عندما يرى زوجته تحبه ومهما قسى فإنه سوف يعود ويكون اعظم انسان في الوجود فرحا بإمراته ( او العكس طبعا ) ،، فالصلاة والصبر ،، هما الحل ..

وليس :



> أي وسيلة لاترضي الانسان



حاول ان تفهم المسيحيية وافصل عقلك عن ما تراه في العالم الإسلامي ..


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

محب المؤمنين1 قال:


> ميخالف كلمته وعلمته  ولم ينجح الامر,,, ماذ تفعل؟؟؟؟؟ وحدث الامر مرات ولم ينجح الامر فكلمة ابوه فكلمه وامه فكلمته واخوته فكلموه لكن لم ينجح الامر اجبني على هذه الحالة بالذات ,,,مالحل؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انا بالانتظار


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (16 أغسطس 2011)

اسف على التدخل يا جماعة
بس فرضا لو ان واحدة زوجها كل يوم بيخونها ومش راضي يصرف عليها
وفضلت مثلا تصلي ليه كتير وبردو حاله مش عاوز يتعدل ويأست منه 
ايه هو الحل
انا اعرف واحد بقاله 5 سنين عايش مع مراته زي الاخوات والحياة وصلت بينهم لطريق مسدود هما الاتنين ومتجمعين في بيت واحد بس عشان الولاد 
دول بردو حلهم ايه ؟


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> اسف على التدخل يا جماعة
> بس فرضا لو ان واحدة زوجها كل يوم بيخونها ومش راضي يصرف عليها
> وفضلت مثلا تصلي ليه كتير وبردو حاله مش عاوز يتعدل ويأست منه
> ايه هو الحل
> ...



بارك الله فيك نعم والله حالة صعبة و كثير من هذه الحالات موجودة وهناااااااااااااااااااااااك اسوأ بكثييييييييييييييييير فهناك من يجبر زوجته على العمل في ((( المراقص ,,, الخ من المحرمات ))) وقد صورت السينما العربية المصرية التي تعد مرآة المجتمع كثير من هذه الحالات


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أغسطس 2011)

محب المؤمنين1 قال:


> ميخالف كلمته وعلمته ولم ينجح الامر,,, ماذ تفعل؟؟؟؟؟ وحدث الامر مرات ولم ينجح الامر فكلمة ابوه فكلمه وامه فكلمته واخوته فكلموه لكن لم ينجح الامر اجبني على هذه الحالة بالذات ,,,مالحل؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ايه ده يا اخ؟ يعني بتحاول تقنعنا ان الطلاق هو الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*الطلاق عمره ماكان حل بل سبب في تفكك الاسر وتشريد الابناء.*
*المفروض قبل الزواج ان يكون هناك اختيار لشخص صالح بمعنى ان تتزوج امراة بشخص صالح وليس مدمن مخدرات! و لو ادمن عليها بعد الزوج من واجبها كزوجة مساعدة زوجها للرجوع الى الطريق الصحيح وليس الانفصال عنه (او العكس) ليه بتتعاملوا مع الجواز بالسطحية ده؟؟؟؟؟ الجواز علاقة مقدسة مش لعب عيال او شهوة بسسسسس*


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

> وفضلت مثلا تصلي ليه كتير وبردو حاله مش عاوز يتعدل ويأست منه


هى المخطئة ، ليأسها ، فالله نصلي له وهو يتصرف ولا نشترط عليه زمن ..



> دول بردو حلهم ايه ؟


دا موضوع نفسي وطبي وفي عوامل تاني ، دي مش مشكلة في حد ذاتها ، دي عدم ايجاد حل مناسب ، وليست مشكلة ، 


زي واحد خجول ، يبقى مشكلته اية ؟ اننا نعوده على عدم الخجل ، مش اننا نبعده عنا ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

نعيد مرة اخرى لعل الفاهم يفهم ،، لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنى ،، لماذا تتناقشون ؟ هل مثلا بعد عشرين مشاركة سأقول ان الطلاق مباح !!؟


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> اسف على التدخل يا جماعة
> بس فرضا لو ان واحدة زوجها كل يوم بيخونها ومش راضي يصرف عليها
> وفضلت مثلا تصلي ليه كتير وبردو حاله مش عاوز يتعدل ويأست منه
> ايه هو الحل
> ...


*بيخونهااااااااا تنفصل عنه لانه لا طلااااااااق الا بعلة الزنـــــــــــــــــــاااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (16 أغسطس 2011)

> هى المخطئة ، ليأسها ، فالله نصلي له وهو يتصرف ولا نشترط عليه زمن .



طيب يا اخويا العزيز
ماهي ست بردو من لحم ودم
يعني تشوف جوزها كل يوم بيعمل الموبقات دي وبيعرف عليها ستات لفترة طويلة
تعمل ايه طيب
زي بالظبط لو اننا نحط نفسنا مكان راجل مراته كل يوم بيجيلها تليفونات من رجالة وبتتكلم معاهم وضحك وحاجات مش ينفع انها تتعمل



> دا موضوع نفسي وطبي وفي عوامل تاني ، دي مش مشكلة في حد ذاتها ، دي عدم ايجاد حل مناسب ، وليست مشكلة ،
> 
> 
> زي واحد خجول ، يبقى مشكلته اية ؟ اننا نعوده على عدم الخجل ، مش اننا نبعده عنا ..



لا دا سبب مشكلته مش طبي ولا نفسي دا اعرفه شخصيا زي ما قولت
هو السبب ان مافيش توافق بينه وبين مراته خالص
وان قرار الجواز كان فيه تسرع

معلش يا جماعة انا بسال لان معلوماتي صغيرة ولسه بقرا وعاوز اتعلم


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

لو الخيانة فيها زنى ، يبقى تتقدم للمجلس ويبحث قضيتها ..


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (16 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *بيخونهااااااااا تنفصل عنه لانه لا طلااااااااق الا بعلة الزنـــــــــــــــــــاااااااااااااااااا*



صح كدا يبقي في حل انه يطلق
طيب هل يشترط وجود شهود مثلا على انه بيخونها
طيب ولو كانت الخيانة مش بالخيانة بالمفهوم العميق قوي اللي نعرفه كلنا بمعني يعني انه يعرف عليها ستات كتير 
يبقي بردو المفروض يحصل ايه ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

> طيب يا اخويا العزيز
> ماهي ست بردو من لحم ودم
> يعني تشوف جوزها كل يوم بيعمل الموبقات دي وبيعرف عليها ستات لفترة طويلة
> تعمل ايه طيب
> زي بالظبط لو اننا نحط نفسنا مكان راجل مراته كل يوم بيجيلها تليفونات من رجالة وبتتكلم معاهم وضحك وحاجات مش ينفع انها تتعمل



لو زنى تروح للمجلس الملي ..



> هو السبب ان مافيش توافق بينه وبين مراته خالص



ازاي مافيش توافق يعني ؟

هو انسان وهى انسانة ، صح ولا ؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> صح كدا يبقي في حل انه يطلق
> طيب هل يشترط وجود شهود مثلا على انه بيخونها
> طيب ولو كانت الخيانة مش بالخيانة بالمفهوم العميق قوي اللي نعرفه كلنا بمعني يعني انه يعرف عليها ستات كتير
> يبقي بردو المفروض يحصل ايه ؟



دا شغل المجلس الملي .. مش شغال اعضاء منتدى الكنيسة لانهم بيبحثوا الحالة بشكل صعب جداااااااااا


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> تصلي الى الله ، فيوجد قديسة في الكنيسة ، اسمها مونيكا قد صلت لإبنها 20 عاما ليعود عن خطاياه وعاد وأصبح قديس عظيم جدا في الكنيسة ، تصلي للقادر ان يغيره ويعيده ، فدائما الحل البشري قاصر ..


جمييييييييييل جداً فهذا ابنها وهي قديسة واستطاعت الصبر لكن هل الزوجة تنتظر 20 سنة من غير زوج يحميها من هذا المجتمع واذا كانت لا تعمل تبقى ايضاً عشرين سنة بدون مصروف؟؟؟ 
اليس ان تطلقت وتزوجت تحمي نفسها وعيشها ؟؟؟ والفائدة اعظم لها وللمجتمع 




Molka Molkan قال:


> ان يكلموا خالقه ، فهو يقدر على كل شيء ويكلموه ايضاً ولا لليأس ، لكن لا يفصلوه من البيت ولا يطردوه لكي يكون له مأوى عندما يريد ان يرجع عن خطاياه ..




دعوا الله له ولكن لم ينصلح ؟؟؟؟ ماذا يفعلون   اجبني على هذه النقطة ولا حــــــــــظ اني قلت في احد المقالات يمكن ان يكون ((((قبل الطلاق))))) 100 اجراء وتفشل جميعها وكل ماتقوله يمكن ادراجه ضمن الاجراءات التي قلنا انها لم تنجح في هذه الحالة التي نتداولها حالياً ...


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (16 أغسطس 2011)

> لو زنى تروح للمجلس الملي .



طب هل لاثبات الزنى شهود ولا بيكتفي المجلس بشهادة الزوجة
طيب ولنفترض انها راحت للمجلس الملي ومش خدت طلاق زي الناس اللي عاملين مظاهرات دول بردو
تقدر تستحمل ازاي تشوف جوزها بيعمل معاها كدا وتستحمل ازاي انه بيعرف عليها ستات ومش بيصرف والحاجات دي كلها



> ازاي مافيش توافق يعني ؟
> 
> هو انسان وهى انسانة ، صح ولا ؟!



هما الاتنين بشر ايوة
بس عادي زي اي واحد رايح يخطب بنت ومش بيحس انه في توافق فبيشوف غيرها
ولا هو اي واحد عاوز يتجوز بيتجوز من اول مرة كدا يشوف فيها العروسة


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

> جمييييييييييل جداً فهذا ابنها وهي قديسة واستطاعت الصبر



افهم ، هى قديسة ليست لأنها صبرت ، لا ، بل لأنها عرفت الحل ، وهو الصلاة ، اي ان السبب هو الصلاة وليس الصلاة هى سبب انها قديسة ، ارجو الإنتباه ..



> لكن هل الزوجة تنتظر 20 سنة من غير زوج يحميها من هذا المجتمع واذا كانت لا تعمل تبقى ايضاً عشرين سنة بدون مصروف؟؟؟



مش فاهم المثال الأول ، ياريت توضيحه ، ازاي يعني من غير زوج ؟

واذا كانت لا تعمل فتعمل او يوجد طرق كثيرة اخرى مثل العائلة وغيرها ...



> اليس ان تطلقت وتزوجت تحمي نفسها وعيشها ؟؟؟ والفائدة اعظم لها وللمجتمع



لا ، لو تطلقت يمكن ان تفعل هذا مع الجديد والأجدد والاجدد وهلم جرّ بالإضافة الى انها بالفعل يمكن ان لا تتزوج ، اللهم إلا لو كانت مرتبة مع واحد تاني ، يعني خيانة  ... يبقى هى مش هاتتجوز لو كانت زنت  
مسدود مسدود مسدود يا ولدي 



> دعوا الله له ولكن لم ينصلح ؟؟؟؟


يدعوا الله أيضا ..

هو انت فاكر الله ده بالوقت ؟

حبة ومش فاضيين له ؟
لو عملت ماشي ماعملتش خلاص !!



> ماذا يفعلون   اجبني على هذه النقطة ولا حــــــــــظ اني قلت في احد المقالات يمكن ان يكون ((((قبل الطلاق))))) 100 اجراء وتفشل جميعها وكل ماتقوله يمكن ادراجه ضمن الاجراءات التي قلنا انها لم تنجح في هذه الحالة التي نتداولهاحالياً ...


الصلاة ....


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

> طب هل لاثبات الزنى شهود ولا بيكتفي المجلس بشهادة الزوجة


معلوماتي قليلة في هذا الامر ، ولكن بالتأكيد ولكن ليس صعبة بهذا الشكل ..



> طيب ولنفترض انها راحت للمجلس الملي ومش خدت طلاق زي الناس اللي عاملين مظاهرات دول بردو


لا ، دول معظمهم إن لم يكن الكل ، هم الطرف الزاني ، وعايزيين يتجوزوا برضو تاني ،، وده موضوع تاني عن موضوعنا هنا وهو الزواج الثاني للمطلقين عن خطأهم ،،



> تقدر تستحمل ازاي تشوف جوزها بيعمل معاها كدا وتستحمل ازاي انه بيعرف عليها ستات ومش بيصرف والحاجات دي كلها



ببساطة ، هى تعرف ازاي ؟ اي دليل تمسكه عليه وخلاص ، على المجلس الملي فصلهما ..



> بس عادي زي اي واحد رايح يخطب بنت ومش بيحس انه في توافق فبيشوف غيرها


يا عزيزي ، هم مخطوبين ولا متجوزيين ؟


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ايه ده يا اخ؟ يعني بتحاول تقنعنا ان الطلاق هو الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *الطلاق عمره ماكان حل بل سبب في تفكك الاسر وتشريد الابناء.*
> *المفروض قبل الزواج ان يكون هناك اختيار لشخص صالح بمعنى ان تتزوج امراة بشخص صالح وليس مدمن مخدرات! و لو ادمن عليها بعد الزوج من واجبها كزوجة مساعدة زوجها للرجوع الى الطريق الصحيح وليس الانفصال عنه (او العكس) ليه بتتعاملوا مع الجواز بالسطحية ده؟؟؟؟؟ الجواز علاقة مقدسة مش لعب عيال او شهوة بسسسسس*



اختي انجيلا هذه مشاكل واقعية موجودة فعلاً ونفترض انها اخطأت في الاختيار مالحل ؟؟؟؟ وقد وضعت رابط في احد المقالات وسأريك اياه اقرأيه ثم ارجعي الي انا بانتطارك 
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...y-49-Anba-Ghreghorios-2-Divorce-n-Ending.html


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

مرة أخرى لن اسمح بتكرارها لمرة تالية ،، النهاية لكل ما تقولاه ، الطلاق لا يكون إلا لعلة الزنى ،،، هل هذه الكلمات بالعربية ام بماذا ؟


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (16 أغسطس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> مرة أخرى لن اسمح بتكرارها لمرة تالية ،، النهاية لكل ما تقولاه ، الطلاق لا يكون إلا لعلة الزنى ،،، هل هذه الكلمات بالعربية ام بماذا ؟


اخي يعني المرأة التي ضاقت بها الدنيا وكاد يذبحها زوجها من الضرب يومياً صباحاً ومساءً لا يوجد لها حل ((( دنيوي ))))؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (16 أغسطس 2011)

> معلوماتي قليلة في هذا الامر ، ولكن بالتأكيد ولكن ليس صعبة بهذا الشكل .



اسف مش فاهم كلامك يا فندم



> لا ، دول معظمهم إن لم يكن الكل ، هم الطرف الزاني ، وعايزيين يتجوزوا برضو تاني ،، وده موضوع تاني عن موضوعنا هنا وهو الزواج الثاني للمطلقين عن خطأهم ،،



معتقدش ان كلهم زناة
بس اكيد في ناس منهم مش زنت وطلبت الطلاق ومش نفع


> ببساطة ، هى تعرف ازاي ؟ اي دليل تمسكه عليه وخلاص ، على المجلس الملي فصلهما ..



يعني في الحالة دي ينفع المجلس يستعين بتسجيلات المكالمات ؟
يعني لو سجلتله مكالمة مع واحدة ست وقدمتها للمجلس هتتطلق ؟



> يا عزيزي ، هم مخطوبين ولا متجوزيين ؟



مش عارف انا حاسس ان حضرتك معترض على ان اتنين ممكن مش بينهم توافق مع ان حضرتك كنت بتتكلم عن المشاكل النفسية والاجتماعية في بوست قبل كدا
بقول لحضرتك دا انا اعرفه شخصيا صدقني



> مرة أخرى لن اسمح بتكرارها لمرة تالية ،، النهاية لكل ما تقولاه ، الطلاق لا يكون إلا لعلة الزنى ،،، هل هذه الكلمات بالعربية ام بماذا ؟



طيب انا اسف لو ازعجزتك بس انا بسال عشان مش عارف 
وشكرا على الانذار اللي اديتهولي


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

> اخي يعني المرأة التي ضاقت بها الدنيا وكاد يذبحها زوجها من الضرب يومياً صباحاً ومساءً لا يوجد لها حل ((( دنيوي ))))؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ماذا قلت لك سابقا ؟؟

قل لي انت تفهم كلامي بعد كم مرة تكرارا وانا سأكررهم لك في مشاركة واحدة لكي تفهمه ، تفضل ، كم العدد ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

> اسف مش فاهم كلامك يا فندم


يعني معلوماتي قليلة بشأن أساليب المجلس الملي في تقصى الحقائق ولكن الموضوع ليس صعب لديهم ..



> معتقدش ان كلهم زناة


ما هو لو مش كلهم زناة ، اي بعضهم يبقى البعض الثاني ده ماكنش اطلق أصلا ، لانه لو كان الطرف التاني هو الزاني لن يكون معه مشكلة أصلا ، بل سيأخذ تصريح مباشرة ، لكن الزواج الثاني بعد الطلاق لسبب زناه او زناها هذا هو المرفوض ،، هل الأمر واضح ؟



> بس اكيد في ناس منهم مش زنت وطلبت الطلاق ومش نفع


طبعا ، واية الجديد ؟؟

ما هو ده اللي بقوله من الصبح !



> عني في الحالة دي ينفع المجلس يستعين بتسجيلات المكالمات ؟
> يعني لو سجلتله مكالمة مع واحدة ست وقدمتها للمجلس هتتطلق ؟


مقدرش اجزم بشيء لكن كلامي في هذه النقطة هو نسبي ،،

المجلس بيستعين بكل شيء يمكنه من تقصى الحقائق تقريبا ، وان ثبت في نوع المكالمة انهم زنيا او ينزنيان فسيتم الطلاق لانه تحقق الشرط 




> مش عارف انا حاسس ان حضرتك معترض على ان اتنين ممكن مش  بينهم توافق مع ان حضرتك كنت بتتكلم عن المشاكل النفسية والاجتماعية في  بوست قبل كدا


عزيزي ، ركز معايا ،،

         يا عزيزي ، هم مخطوبين ولا متجوزيين ؟ 

ممكن ترد ؟




> بقول لحضرتك دا انا اعرفه شخصيا صدقني


ولهذا اسألك ..



> طيب انا اسف لو ازعجزتك بس انا بسال عشان مش عارف
> وشكرا على الانذار اللي اديتهولي



لم اعطك شيء ولم يحدث ازعاج ، لكن الموضوع لا يتطور 


الموضوع في الخلاصة 

هل حدث زنى ؟ لو حدث ، سيتم الطلاق ،

لو لم يحدث ، لن يتم الطلاق


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (16 أغسطس 2011)

طيب يا اخويا مولكا مولكان
عموما شكرا على تعبك في الموضوع واهتمامك بالتعليق على البوستات بتاعتي


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم ....


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *بيخونهااااااااا تنفصل عنه لانه لا طلااااااااق الا بعلة الزنـــــــــــــــــــاااااااااااااااااا*



بيخونها ممكن ان يكون يخرج مع النساء الى المراقص بدون زنا ,,, اذاً لا طلاق 
اذا تركته ,وهل تبقى معلقة بعده من غير زواج ؟؟؟؟ اجيبيني عن هذه النقطة بالضبط


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أغسطس 2011)

> بيخونها ممكن ان يكون يخرج مع النساء الى المراقص بدون زنا ,,, اذاً لا طلاق


كيف عرفت هى انه لم يزني ؟



> اذا تركته ,وهل تبقى معلقة بعده من غير زواج ؟؟؟؟ اجيبيني عن هذه النقطة بالضبط


هذا لك انت فانت الذي تريد تطليقهما ، واما في الحالة الأخرى فيحق لها ان تتزوج لو كان هو المخطيء ..


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أغسطس 2011)

محب المؤمنين1 قال:


> بيخونها ممكن ان يكون يخرج مع النساء الى المراقص بدون زنا ,,, اذاً لا طلاق
> اذا تركته ,وهل تبقى معلقة بعده من غير زواج ؟؟؟؟ اجيبيني عن هذه النقطة بالضبط


* يعني بيخرج  يرقص وبسleasantr*
*يا اخي ارحمنا من الاسئلة ده*
*الطلاق اكبر مشكلة.. عمر تفكك اسرة وتشريد عائلة مكان حل *
*لا طلاق الا بعلة الزنا... انتهى *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 أغسطس 2011)

محب المؤمنين1 قال:


> بيخونها ممكن ان يكون يخرج مع النساء الى المراقص بدون زنا ,,, اذاً لا طلاق
> اذا تركته ,وهل تبقى معلقة بعده من غير زواج ؟؟؟؟ اجيبيني عن هذه النقطة بالضبط


 
*ماهي المراقص يا حنظله لاني بجد لم افهم هذا!*​


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (17 أغسطس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ماهي المراقص يا حنظله لاني بجد لم افهم هذا!*​



اسمي محب المؤمنين 1 
على العموم اخلاقك انت حر بها 

المراقص كلمة عراقية تعني بالمصرية ((( الكبريهات )))) ولا تقول مادخلها بالنقاش راجع المقالات السابقة تعلم مادخلها.... واتمنى تجيبني عن الاسئلة التي لم يجب عليها احد قبلك


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أغسطس 2011)

محب المؤمنين1 قال:


> اسمي محب المؤمنين 1
> على العموم اخلاقك انت حر بها
> 
> المراقص كلمة عراقية تعني بالمصرية ((( الكبريهات )))) ولا تقول مادخلها بالنقاش راجع المقالات السابقة تعلم مادخلها.... واتمنى تجيبني عن الاسئلة التي لم يجب عليها احد قبلك


*لا ده انت بتهرج :smil16:*
*من صبحية ربنا لسه موفهمت؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## esambraveheart (17 أغسطس 2011)

محب المؤمنين1 قال:


> *بيخونها ممكن ان يكون يخرج مع النساء الى المراقص بدون زنا ,,, اذاً لا طلاق*


*مفهوم الزنا عندنا  واثباته ليس مرهونا "  بالفتلة و الشهود " كما عندكم .*
*[Q-BIBLE] 

متي 5 - 27
27 قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تزن.
28 واما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من ينظر الى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه
[/Q-BIBLE]*​


----------



## esambraveheart (17 أغسطس 2011)

محب المؤمنين1 قال:


> اخي يعني المرأة التي ضاقت بها الدنيا وكاد يذبحها زوجها من الضرب يومياً صباحاً ومساءً لا يوجد لها حل ((( دنيوي ))))؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*حلها اسمه " الصبر و الاحتمال ".*
*فالزوج القاسي في نظر كنيستنا كالشخص الذي به مرض ..يجب احتماله بصبر حتي يشفي من مرضه او حتي ياذن الله بكسر هذا الرباط بموته فتتحرر زوجته التي صبرت و احتملت من قيده*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2011)

*+شريعة المسيح هى شريعة الكمال يدرك قيمتها ومعانيها الساميه من يسكن المسيح فى قلوبهم أما من لايسكن المسيح قلبه بل إبليس يرى انها جهالة.
+نحن نفتخر بشريعة الكمال المسيحيه .
+نفتخر بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة.
+نفتخر بشريعة لاطلاق إلا لعلة الزنى.
فالكتاب المقدس أوصانا أن نكون كاملين ولا كمال لنا بدون شريعة الكمال .*


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (23 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *حلها اسمه " الصبر و الاحتمال ".*
> *فالزوج القاسي في نظر كنيستنا كالشخص الذي به مرض ..يجب احتماله بصبر حتي يشفي من مرضه او حتي ياذن الله بكسر هذا الرباط بموته فتتحرر زوجته التي صبرت و احتملت من قيده*​



الى متى وهو لم يهتدي لسنوات  ؟؟؟؟ وكما يقول المثل العربي للصبر حدود


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 أغسطس 2011)

*+*


بيخونها .. *تتطلق *.. مافيهاش جدال دي يا عم المسلم!!

قولنا أن الطلاق لعلة الزنا بس .. و ده نص صريح وواضح و مش محتاج تأويل ..

بيخونها .. تروح للمجلس الملي و هناك هيقولها تعمل ايه .. 
ولما تتطلق منه تقدر تتجوز تاني ..

حتى من غير ما تصلي و توجع في قلبها .. صلاتها خير ليها هي و حسب درجتها الروحية .. لكن لو مش ست كويسة يعني و خايفه عينها تزوغ و تنحرف  .. ترفع عليه قضية طلاق لخيانته ليها و تروح المجلس الملي و هتتطلق يعني هتتطلق .. مافيهاش لو .. و يمكن .. طيب اذا .. و الكلام ده .

بلاش بقى الجدال اللى يزهق الواحد ده .. أكبروا شوية في عقولكم


----------

